# Vos animaux domestiques en posture normale ou décalée



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, je n'ai pas vu de postes concernant les photos (farfelues ou pas) de nos animaux familiers. je vous avoue toute de suite, j'ai une forte pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour les chats. mais le poste est ouvert &#224; tous. 

Je commence le bal avec des chats :






il est doux de ne rien faire quand tout s'agite autour de soi. 





Avez vous d&#233;j&#224; vu un chat sur un bureau non rang&#233;s?





est-il mort? Non il r&#233;invente le lit chauff&#233;. 

edit :




et voici pour finir le gang des carpettes

ps: d&#233;sol&#233; si un poste similaire existe mais il m'a &#233;chapp&#233;.

*PS2 : rappel des règles*

*


alèm a dit:



La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.

Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
*PS3 : rappel suite*

*


aCLR a dit:



			Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
*Merci ^^*


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2006)

Tr&#232;s belle initiative !
J'adore les chats ! Sont tr&#232;s beaux les tiens 
Je vais voir ce soir pour en poster quelques unes


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (31 Octobre 2006)

Bonne idée.
Vla les miens !
Un goutierus simplex européeen et un Angora turc en attente de... gamelle !


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Macmaniac_belgium a dit:


> Bonne idée.
> Vla les miens !
> Un goutierus simplex européeen et un Angora turc en attente de... gamelle !



Ils sont beaux et ils ont l'air très doux a caresser. 

voici le mien en train de surfer, enfin presque.  Ne vous inquiété pas, c'est un acer.


----------



## eyescarz (3 Novembre 2006)

je vous presente Sticky





Elle adore son carton et tout les soirs dort dedans


----------



## paradize (3 Novembre 2006)

Atchoum


AAA AAAAAAAA AAAAATCHA !!!!!!!!!! Vite, un mouchoir....... 




Haaaaaaaaaa, j'arrive plus à respirer, vite ma ventoline....... Put'.... voilà que je parle comme Dark Vador, haaaaa, je me gratte, je fais de l'eczéma........

Excusez moi, je suis allergique aux chats, et j'ai fait un test, je suis aussi allergique aux chiens, mais je réagis pas, c'est pour ça que j'en ai 3 qui feront vite déguerpir vos chats  . Je rigole, bien évidemment....


----------



## paradize (3 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je teste imageshack pour la premi&#232;re fois, donc j'esp&#232;re ne pas me tromper....

Voici Thallia,  j'adore la lumi&#232;re venant de la fen&#234;tre......






[/URL][/IMG]

Voici sa soeur, la bouffeuse de schlopa (chaussons)






[/URL][/IMG]

Et enfin, leur m&#232;re, Prisca, qui doit se demander qu'est ce qu'elle &#224; fait dans ce bas monde pour les m&#233;riter ces filles :rateau: 






[/URL][/IMG]

Voil&#224; ma petite meute, qui aboient, qui courent apr&#232;s les chats, qui me font des calins, etc.....

D'apr&#232;s leurs caract&#232;res de King Charles (pas de cavaliers, attention) ce sont des chiens-chats....
Cool non ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2006)

Ton chat mort n'a pas sa place ici.

Foguenne


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (3 Novembre 2006)

Pas trop coll ça !


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2006)

Macmaniac_belgium a dit:


> Pas trop coll ça !



C'est à peu près ce qu'elle aurait dit, si elle n'avait eu la machoire décrochée.


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2006)

_&#231;a faisait un petit bout de temps que je cherchais l'une des petites grenouilles qui sautillent en nombre dans le jardin de mon ex...







TROUV&#201; !!!!        
_


----------



## paradize (3 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4038112 a dit:
			
		

> _ça faisait un petit bout de temps que je cherchais l'une des petites grenouilles qui sautillent en nombre dans le jardin de mon ex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

Déjà postée aussi  mais comme j'avais promis 

Donc voilà, Praline (c'est un gars, attention faut pas le vexer ) *17 ans* et toujours en forme


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2006)

Les seuls animaux domestiques à la maison (à part moi ) ne sont pas vraiment présentables. Si vous tenez vous pouvez voir un exemple des animaux domestiques de mon gamin. L'avantage, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas trop bruyants ni encombrants individuellement. L'inconvénient, c'est qu'on ne les compte pas sur les doigts d'une main.


----------



## philire (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi mon chat, il fait super bien le mort.
> _
> on ne cite pas m&#234;me ici_


Eric, Flat Eric ?


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2006)

Mon avatar au repos :


----------



## jugnin (6 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Eric, Flat Eric ?



On l'appelle désormais _"le Chaplati"_. Mais y répond pas.


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Mon avatar au repos :



pas mal comme posture, indécente, j'espère pouvoir cette semaine montrer, ce qu'est une posture indécente pour un chat.


----------



## jugnin (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> pas mal comme posture, indécente, j'espère pouvoir cette semaine montrer, ce qu'est une posture indécente pour un chat.



Comme ça ?


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2006)

ou sur le cubi


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme ça ?


c'est plutot, "je fais ma star". Non, celle que je pense, c'est pire que ça(selon mon avis). 



daffyb a dit:


> ou sur le cubi


On voit le chien malheureux qui s'ennuie à mourir.


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> (...)
> On voit le chien malheureux qui s'ennuie à mourir.


J'avais pas bien lu le titre du fil. Donc voici Hounak dans une position "normale"


----------



## r0m1 (9 Novembre 2006)

Môsieur le Chat siège à table 




Remarquez bien que malgré la présence de bouffe, il ne bouge pas...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Môsieur le Chat siège à table
> Remarquez bien que malgré la présence de bouffe, il ne bouge pas...



tu m'etonnes     

ça n'a vraiment pas l'air tres appetissante cette assiette


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> M&#244;sieur le Chat si&#232;ge &#224; table
> 
> toujours pas​
> Remarquez bien que malgr&#233; la pr&#233;sence de bouffe, il ne bouge pas...




le chat est par nature m&#233;fiant, il ne bougera que s'il est sur de pouvoir commettre son m&#233;fait en toute impunit&#233;. Ce n'est pas de la fourberie, c'est de la jugeotte. Le chien ira tout manger m&#234;me s'il sait que la "faim" de l'histoire ne sera pas joyce.

Faut que je mette ici une photo de Bob mon Danois... pas b&#234;te du tout mais diff&#233;rent, just think different.

NB: plus l&#224;.:rose:


----------



## r0m1 (9 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu m'etonnes
> 
> &#231;a n'a vraiment pas l'air tres appetissante cette assiette



oui je sais, mais des fois faut bien manger des l&#233;gumes pour garder allure et sveltesse :rateau:  

pour info , il s'agit de ragout d'artichaud qui a mon gout est plus proche de l'exp&#233;rimentation que d'un plat cuisin&#233;...

edit: ZRXolivier tu as tout a fait compris l'esprit de cette terreur de chat


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

je comprends mieux l'expression de ton chat.:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> on ne cite pas.



Mince alors!!!

Je me demande ce que cet &#233;l&#233;phant fait avec sa trompe dans le cul de ton chat...


(Si, si regardez bien)

Cela dit, jolie b&#234;te!


----------



## al02 (10 Novembre 2006)

L'oeil allumé, lorgnant l'assiette du voisin :


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2006)

Qu'est-ce qu'il a &#233;crit comme conneries le corse?
J'vois pas bien d'en dessous...




Ah ouais ok...
H&#233; ben quoi il veut un coup d'boule dans sa face c'est &#231;a?
Il veut s'la mettre?




Tiens j'attends de voir si il va oser r&#233;pondre... 




EDIT :
Ah ben ouais mais l&#224; forc&#233;ment, si on &#233;dite au moment ou je poste, forc&#233;ment...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2006)

Ton con de chat ferait moins le malin au bout d'une pique ; con de blork!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ton con de chat ferait moins le malin au bout d'une pique ; con de blork!




Allez, j'fais comme si j'avais rien entendu...
_V'l&#224; le tocard lui..._


----------



## paradize (10 Novembre 2006)

On m'aurait pas effacé un de mes post là ?

Pourtant, il me semble que c'était pas hors charte, si ? Je ne faisais que citer l'un des auteurs français les plus reconnus...  

Ou ai je trop mal aux yeux, et j'aurais mal vu........


----------



## nicogala (10 Novembre 2006)

...en plein r&#234;ve de fous volants...





... et non, c'est pas Paf son nom


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2006)

nicogala a dit:


> ...en plein r&#234;ve de fous volants...
> 
> ​
> 
> ... et non, c'est pas Paf son nom






Il a une tronche de gremlin comme &#231;a !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Pour rattraper mon flood de la dernière fois, je balance pi-Katchou...

P.S.: Elle est moche, elle ne sait pas miauler, elle est vieille, elle perd ses poils, elle sert à rien. Ya pas quelqu'un qui la veut?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Novembre 2006)

C'est p&#244; gentil de dire &#231;a, elle est toute mignonne quand m&#234;me !


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

des fois, je suis trop fatigu&#233; pour me demander l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce sujet...


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4050518 a dit:
			
		

> des fois, je suis trop fatigué pour me demander l'intérêt de ce sujet...


passque tu t'es déjà posé la question ?!..... 

_Si encore c'était __un goél....__ une mouette !!......_


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

_niark ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Salut les jeunes!


Petit essai...
Mais pour pas flooder, z'avez le droit de voir ma chatte... 

Ouais enfin... mon chat femelle quoi...


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Salut les jeunes!



Et les autres, alors ! 



Marie84 a dit:


> Mais pour pas flooder, z'avez le droit de voir ma chatte...



La charte bordel, la charte !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Pour l'instant vous n'avez vu PiKatchou qu'en posture plus ou moins normale. Je me devais donc de poster un poil plus original...




(Pour la petite histoire: La bête n'a jamais voulu partir, même quand la voiture a démarrré et reculé. Il a fallu l'enlever manuellement...)


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2006)

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; d'&#234;tre pinailleur jeune fille, mais albert le vert dit "youhouhou" tr&#232;s exactement et non pas ce falacieux "Youhouhouououououououou !!!". Un peu de rigueur serait de bon aloi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Ouais alors j' crois pas hein!

Youhouhououou à la rigueur mais il s'agit clairement d'une noire on d'une croche (dépend si youhou est en croche ou en double croche).

Rabat-joie!


----------



## tatouille (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2006)

Moi, j'ai un léopard mais je ne le montre pas avant Avril (trop froid :rateau


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi jveux jouer ! 






J'aime pas les chats en plus...


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Décembre 2006)

:love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2006)

Ach&#232;te un vrai apn


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

pffiou ma maitresse qui a toujours de dr&#244;les d'id&#233;es:bebe:  trouvait que j'avais pas l'air en pleine forme 





du coup, elle a voulu me rafraichir le cerveau, chavapa la t&#234;te! :mouais:  





et voil&#224; le r&#233;sultat pour la peine, suis raide mort maintenant 






 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2006)

J'adore cette lueur meurtrière qui teinte son regard dans la deuxième... :love: :love:


----------



## tatouille (20 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4096852 a dit:
			
		

> pffiou ma maitresse qui a toujours de dr&#244;les d'id&#233;es:bebe:  trouvait que j'avais pas l'air en pleine forme
> 
> 
> du coup, elle a voulu me rafraichir le cerveau, chavapa la t&#234;te! :mouais:
> ...



gant de toilette + savon de marseilles pour les puces et autres parasites
cela vaut mieux que tout autre produit a la con :

1 - le gant humide ca passe tout seul , ca les amusent en generale (gratte)
2 - S de M , facile &#224; rincer et surtout pas toxique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ... comme on dit les animaux ressemblent à leurs maîtres:hein:



Pure fantasme anthropomorphique...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pure fantasme anthropomorphique...


Pas du tout, le mien est svelte, intelligent, espi&#232;gle et over mignon. 
Tout moi quoi, si tu le voyais la ressemblance est frappante.

A tel point qu'on nous confond dans la rue.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2006)

!!!!!!!
Castrez-les vite!!!!


----------



## meskh (20 Décembre 2006)

juste pour m'abonner et suivre ce fil


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> juste pour m'abonner et suivre ce fil



Salut,

Tu peux également cliquer sur "Outils de la discussion" là haut et recliquer sur "s'abonner à la discussion"


----------



## meskh (20 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;, j'avais pas vu, mieux je ne savais plus ou c'est t y que je l'avais vu .... 

Alors voil&#224; M.Bu, alias Lulu, alias F&#233;lix.







:love:


----------



## jugnin (20 Décembre 2006)

(Et moi aussi)


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

Patcha a d&#233;couvert les tuyaux de chauffage sous le carrelage, elle passera donc son hiver juste entre la porte de l'entr&#233;e et la salle de bain...pratique elle bouche le passage :casse:


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2006)

Si jamais vous deviez offrir un panier &#224; chat &#224; un chat  (c'est no&#235;l pour eux aussi :love, et que vous en ayez deux, de chats , achetez deux paniers !!  

image trop grande donc...


----------



## paradize (21 Décembre 2006)

@ meskh: 

Lol, moi c'est pareil avec mes chiennes... 3 postés à la 1ere ou 2e page, je sais plus... Ca arrive qu'elles s'y mettent à 3, aucune n'a de la place, mais elles sont ensembles, c'est le principal...

Même une, qui à dormi sous le mâle qui l'a saillie (4 kgs de plus qd même) sans qu'elle bronche...à ce qu'il paraît, on ne voyait même pas la tête....


----------



## meskh (22 Décembre 2006)

Le chat est un animal patient , et très utile quand on fait du tri


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

Capucine, my sister's cat, attendant le Père Noël comme tout le monde, l'année dernière.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2006)

Macmarco prend ses animaux en photo comme le reste :
Avec classe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Macmarco prend ses animaux en photo comme le reste :
> Avec classe.




j'allais le dire.


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

Merci. :rose: 



La demoiselle se dorant la pilule un autre jour.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

Un gros chat en plein ménage


----------



## al02 (26 Décembre 2006)

Il a du chien :


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Décembre 2006)

Comme tous les animaux, Ma chienne Tethys Glande toute la journée. Mais quand elle Baille c'est quelque chose !!!


----------



## meskh (27 Décembre 2006)

Le soleil, sur les chiens, fait des ravages


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)

le KIKI


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2007)

l'abus d'os est dangereux pour la sant&#233;...


----------



## pascal7 (4 Août 2007)




----------



## CataTon (4 Août 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (5 Août 2007)

Mon second chat : 18 ans cette année et toujours un regard de killer :love:


----------



## CataTon (5 Août 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Août 2007)

C'est beau l'amitié.


----------



## CataTon (5 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est beau l'amitié.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

Ouais


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)




----------



## Klakmuf (19 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Exxon (26 Août 2007)

Roh j'adore ce fil...j'adore les catous et autres animaux domestiques  

Bon une petite présentation de ma tribu s'impose :

Déjà leurs multiples identités.
Pour ma mère -> Roucou 
Pour mon père -> Jaune
Pour moi -> Brouque







Pour ma mère ->Finette
Pour mon pere et moi->Berne





Pour ma mère et mon père -> Fido
Pour moi -> Gros
(Décédé il y a quelques mois   )
Une photo pour l'homage





Voila ma petite tribu


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

_ma petite Lippi, sache que tu ne sortiras pas tant que tu ne seras pas op&#233;r&#233;e
ton maitre&#8230; _


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

hummm, que c'est bon le soleil.... :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Exxon (13 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> *on ne cite pas&#8230;*​
> 
> 
> hummm, que c'est bon le soleil.... :love: :love: :love:​


 
C'est le chat de la pub pour la darty box


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2007)

'Tain! Vous étiez tous en vacances dans le même chalet que Mammyblue ou bien ?... :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> C'est le chat de la pub pour la darty box



C'est surtout une minette de 8 kg, qui est au régime sec :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Septembre 2007)

Aidez-moi.






Svp.​


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

Faut vraiment offrir un animal de compagnie &#224; Aur&#233;lie


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Faut vraiment offrir un animal de compagnie à Aurélie


Quadri, ou bi... pède ?!...


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Quadri, ou bi... p&#232;de ?!...


Dans ma situation actuelle, j'accepte tout. Mais pas n'importe quoi.


----------



## Majintode (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Eniluap (25 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

_ce lapin est un fake&#8230; 
_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

*La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## kekouba (28 Décembre 2007)

Quelle dictature !


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2007)

RTFM !!


----------



## MamaCass (15 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17517


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)

génial la taille des images&#8230; génial&#8230; 

tu sais, avant de poster ici, tu aurais dû te renseigner : je suis un ami personnel de BackCat. Donc j'ai un a-priori sur toi et paf tu fais exactement ce que je pensais que tu allais faire : un sujet ouvert sans regarder ce qui existe, des photos trop grandes et trop lourdes&#8230; génial.

c'est gentil de me confirmer dans la mauvaise image que j'ai de toi. gentil tout plein.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2008)

> Le poste de vos animaux domistiques en posture normale mais aussi en posture décalé



La burne, c'est un animal domistique ?...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La burne, c'est un animal domistique ?...



il semblerait.


----------



## benao (18 Juin 2008)

mon clébard en train d'inspecter un truc bizarre dans les bois :


----------



## jeromemac (18 Juin 2008)

autrement appelé "machocat"

Voir la pièce jointe 17534


PS : pas trop gros pour certain qui aime pas les fichier trop gros jusqu'a la haine


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17537


_Édit : pourquoi ça a posté les deux photos alors que je n'en ai mis qu'une ? Ah ben non, c'est bon, j'ai rien dit... :rateau:_


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

Après avoir traversé l'appartement en long,  en large et en travers à 220 Km/h... Notre petit minou c'est fait prendre au piège par le haut d'une vieille cage à lapin (transformé en barrière anti-chien par ma belle-mère)... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

et le poids des images ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et le poids des images ?



C'est pas 150k pour 800X800 ?


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

* ai-je dit 800x800 ? non, j'ai dit 800 sur la longueur maximale&#8230; ensuite c'est 150Ko, pas 154 ni 152&#8230; 
*


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> * ai-je dit 800x800 ? non, j'ai dit 800 sur la longueur maximale&#8230; ensuite c'est 150Ko, pas 154 ni 152&#8230;
> *



Sur les informations de la photo que je peux lire, elle fait 144Ko et 740X555... 
J'ai tout de même redimensionné à 96Ko et 600X450, c'est mieux comme ça ?


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

elle faisait 154Ko sur firefox&#8230; je pense qu'il faut vous méfier de Gallery.mac, comme de flickr !


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> elle faisait 154Ko sur firefox&#8230; je pense qu'il faut vous méfier de Gallery.mac, comme de flickr !


C'est sur le mac que j'avais ces infos... Mais je viens effectivement de voir qu'elle sont plus importantes sur la Gallery.mac, je ferais plus attention... :rose:


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

pas de souci, j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui et j'aime bien apprendre


----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (15 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> une image ...





sympa didonc, c'est pour ça que je me réincarnerai bien en chat moi, quel belle vie


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juillet 2008)

quel dur vie ... pfiouuu


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas décalé du tout, ça :rateau:
Le mien, il fait ça ('faire la saucisse') dès qu'il veut nous faire comprendre qu'il n'y a plus de croquettes ou de patée. 
Et en plus il se roule d'un bord sur l'autre, mais c'est difficile à rendre en photo


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

j'ai hésité mais


----------



## Majintode (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai hésité mais


Nom de... veux-tu lâcher ça !!!


----------



## jugnin (28 Juillet 2008)

_Tout gecko ayant investi sournoisement mon domicile sera réputé domestique.​_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)




----------



## paradize (19 Août 2008)

Vénus regarde passer la pluie, et les rigoles qui sont en train de se former... Pendant que mes parents se disputaient pour savoir qui des deux allaient braver la mousson pour emmener quelqu'un dans la ville la plus proche.

[URL=http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1106ds4.jpg]
	
[/URL]​
Et là, Vénus qui me confie son désespoir de voir que sa promenade prévue est plus que compromise.

[URL=http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1107yz8.jpg]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Manic (20 Août 2008)

La photo a été prise en 35mm. Et c'est une chance qu'il n'ai pas bougé pour une fois que je le prenais en photo!


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien un animal domestiqué dans une position qu'il prend pas tous les jours&#8230; 

@ Yvos : C'est surtout parce que j'avais pas de blus belles photos récentes&#8230; 

C'est pour te dire méfie toi !!! 

Y'a des têtes brûlés sur ce forum, j'ai les noms des meneurs&#8230; 

Ils te testent&#8230; :love:

PS: La faute dans le titre c'est normal ? C'est Mackie qu'avait ouvert ce fil ?


----------



## sundance (9 Septembre 2008)

c'est bien un matou dégoûté d'avoir amerrit dans la piscine son acolyte se tient en retrait stupéfait de l'attitude décalée de son pote 





son vrai nom, chadow! voici un cat qui fait honneur à son appellation au moins


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2008)

Chez ma soeur, la chatte sur un toit&#8230; pas brûlant !


----------



## MOMAX (17 Octobre 2008)




----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

... et ma famille me traite bien.

J'ai l'air parfois ridicule, comme le prouve cette photo.

Mon petit maître (7ans, on l'excuse) jouait au badminton au moment où ma gentille Maîtresse me prenait en photo, il n'y a hélas aucune montage, le volet m'a atterri dessus, je n'ai pas bougé, je suis digne.

Iro.


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ederntal (22 Octobre 2008)

Des vieilles photos que j'avais déjà du posté ailleurs sur le forum... Mais ça m'a fait plaisir de les ressortir.


----------



## cornelie (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2008)

,
.




​


----------



## RousseSvelte (27 Octobre 2008)

Baghera :love:, moi c'est Iro  


_Edit : Image trop lourde. A la prochaine erreur, je supprime le message totalement!
__http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j40/groovision/IroregardelalampeOctobre2008.jpg_ 


​


----------



## Madeline (1 Novembre 2008)

Baghera joue au sable


----------



## sundance (3 Novembre 2008)

Par contre, j'aime les chiens  :love:


----------



## cornelie (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2008)

Ya pas à dire, ce fil est positivement consternant


----------



## Craquounette (2 Décembre 2008)

Ne dit-on pas que le chien ressemble toujours à son maître ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ne dit-on pas que le chien ressemble toujours à son maître ?



Ah ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

n'empêche que cette photo me fait penser aux peintures du 17/18°. 

Tibo., t'as la collection du "concombre masqué"?


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>



c'est congénitale chez le labrador


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Je crois plutôt que le labrador aime bien montrer ses couilles... 
Déjà loin...


----------



## joubichou (5 Décembre 2008)

Et il est toujours aussi con


----------



## daffyb (5 Décembre 2008)

avant




après


----------



## dakar (8 Décembre 2008)

bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment faire pour envoyer une photo moi aussi !
 mais je ne vois pas d'explications... quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment on fait ?? merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

dakar a dit:


> bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment faire pour envoyer une photo moi aussi !
> mais je ne vois pas d'explications... quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment on fait ?? merci



*c'est la*


----------



## dakar (8 Décembre 2008)

Merci, Lemmy !

Mimi très intéressée....


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2008)

dakar a dit:


> Merci, Lemmy !
> 
> Mimi très intéressée....



Il y a ceci aussi à lire. 
Et pour les questions concernant l'insertion d'une image dans un message, tu peux les poser dans ce sujet.


----------



## dakar (8 Décembre 2008)

Merci aussi, Macmarco !


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2008)

Ca date de quelques mois, mais cliquez sur l'image pour la voir encore plus petite :love:


----------



## plovemax (24 Décembre 2008)

Une souris noireuh...
Qui courrait sur l'écrannnn....


----------



## NicoBx (28 Décembre 2008)

Pardon, c'est mieux comme ça... 

L'est-y pas belle, la demoiselle?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2009)

Je vous présente, Jack, un pacha...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Janvier 2009)

Boah... m'en fout c'est le pc de la copine ....


----------



## NicoBx (2 Janvier 2009)

En même temps, un PC, à part comme litière, hein... 

Brave tit chat ^^


----------



## iNano (2 Janvier 2009)

Lui aussi a un peu abusé à Nouvel An...


----------



## LilyChan (2 Janvier 2009)

Voilà mon Yuki, en pleine séance d'étirements


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

voilas mon tigre  stéla 13 ans


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

Monsieur Morpheus n'étant pas sûr de savoir s'il doit apprécier la neige... il m'a jeté ce drôle de regard lorsque je l'ai appelé pour la photo...


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2009)

:love:


----------



## jahrom (12 Janvier 2009)

Ca peut être décoratif un chat.

Voir la pièce jointe 19745
Voir la pièce jointe 19746


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Le pire, c'est qu'il dort réellement comme ça!


----------



## meskh (26 Janvier 2009)

Lui, c'est Félix.

Il cherche un truc, mais il s'est endormi :sleep:


----------



## Klakmuf (27 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)




----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Un chat, un tabouret, plus de place ....



​


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Février 2009)

le chat de mon amie Julie, qui aime les étagères apparemment...


----------



## daffyb (8 Février 2009)

Ben moi, je brossais le chien  _(photo cliquable)_​


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> Ben moi, je brossais le chien



Certains canards ont une soupière... Toi... des charentaises ?


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

en faite le chien sert a faire sa barbe ... et ses charentaises


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> Ben moi, je brossais le chien



Fais gaffe, y a un mec qui te mate, il a l'air louche. :mouais:


----------



## iZiDoR (19 Février 2009)

de printemps


----------



## huexley (19 Février 2009)

Mon chat Dotcom qui me fait sentir combien il m'aime 




_(cliquez moi pour sentir l'haleine)_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

La même que mon avatar mais à 2 mois...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

Une petite catounette en costume de lapin rose... :love: ça parait ridicule mais apparemment ceci calme la demoiselle lors de ses chaleurs... (sorry pour l'angle mais comme elle était sur mes genoux :sick: )


----------



## PO_ (25 Février 2009)




----------



## PO_ (26 Février 2009)

Merci à tout ceux qui m'ont boulés pour la photo précédente. Que les âmes sensibles se rassurent, je n'ai en aucun cas catapulté le chien pour réussir le cliché. juste le nonoss en caooutchouc ...

VOici une autre photo de ma pupuce, lorsqu'elle était bien plus petite


----------



## boddy (26 Février 2009)

Voici le vrai Boddy


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

​


----------



## PO_ (28 Février 2009)

Apparemment, vu les coups de boules que je reçois (continuez surtout ), ma petite bête plaît beaucoup.

Une photo parmi les premières que j'ai faite de mon "excédent de bagage", le lendemain du jour où je l'ai adoptée. Elle a en fait été trouvée dans le rue par mon associé. 

Il était en train de fermer son portail après avoir rentré sa voiture , et il a vu cette "petite chose" qui courait dans la rue. Il lui a fait une caresse sur la tête, et elle l'a suivie jusque chez lui. Il n'a pas eu le c&#339;ur à la remettre dehors, et le soir même, vu que je mangeais chez lui, elle a trouvé un maître ... Je l'ai baptisée Pocket, car ce soir là, je l'ai transportée dans ma poche de veste ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Une vieille que je viens de découvrir, ça doit dater de 2004 et c'est sur un PowerBook 12" et la qualité et pas terrible mais j'aime en plus la pauvre est morte il y a tout juste un an .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Et une deuxième, elle était vraiment accro à la pomme


----------



## LilyChan (16 Avril 2009)

Les 2 chats de ma môôman en mode grosses loques!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2009)

'tain ça pue le chien mouillé et la pisse de chat par ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Et c'est pas fini 











Nouvelle image :


----------



## PO_ (17 Avril 2009)

les chats, c'est vraiment la crème des feignasses, sur 80 % des photos (au moins) ils roupillent ...  Et quand ils roupillent pas, y viennent te briser les noix à miauler et à se frotter contre toi pour qu'on leur file à becqueter ... et après ils retournent pioncer ...   

Par contre, je reconnais qu'un chaton, c'est super craquant, surtout quand ça joue ...


----------



## Klakmuf (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## dofre b (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Par contre, je reconnais qu'un chaton, c'est super craquant, surtout quand ça joue ...



[HS]Ça t'apporte surtout beaucoup d'affection surtout lorsque on ne va pas trop bien [/HS]


----------



## PO_ (18 Avril 2009)

Hé Corentin, j'ai mis 3 smileys, hein ?

EN fait, peut-être que je suis un peu jaloux, car apparemment, les chats ne m'aiment pas. Par contre, je suis un aimant à chien, un éternel objet de la dévotion canine. Il n'y a qu'un seul chien qui m'ait jamais mis un coup de dent, c'est le mien ... une &@#*% de teckel que j'ai eu pendant mon enfance. Il avait un foutu sale caractère ... Après j'ai eu une merveille de Colley, d'une intelligence rare, qui n'a, hélas vécu que 10 ans ... (snif), puis ma petite chose actuelle (13 kg quand même), ramassée dans la rue ... (Ce jour là, elle a eu les 6 bons numéros ET le complémentaire !).


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2009)

Tolstoi : calin du soir...





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------

Et le gros ...


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2009)

Lui, il était de passage chez nous (grive musicienne)


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2009)

_bon, il y a eu quelques dérives sur les pages précédentes...donc on va dire une photo par jour et par personne désormais..._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Sont-ils suffisament décalés ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Avril 2009)

Dans l'ordre, Maïa (20 ans fin juin, respect..), Icône en mode aviateur, Mouz à 6 mois, et ces deux dernières en train de roupiller..


----------



## marc-book (18 Avril 2009)

Dolly est extra gentille


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Elle a maigri la pauvre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Amour ? :love: Gaia et Siou


----------



## PO_ (26 Avril 2009)

Tu aurais pu les appeler Yin et Yang. Trop mimi ...:top:


----------



## anneee (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## Le docteur (2 Mai 2009)

Klakmuf a dit:


>


On dirait un berger du Caucase, avec le York ?!!?
Sont mimis les petits lapins juste au-dessus...


----------



## Klakmuf (3 Mai 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> On dirait un berger du Caucase, avec le York ?!!?
> ...



Niet !, c'est un patou croisé portes et fenêtres, sans doute un peu de grnendæl. 60 kg tout habillé, soit environ 30 fois le york.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bassman (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## dofre b (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## Le docteur (8 Mai 2009)

Klakmuf a dit:


> Niet !, c'est un patou croisé portes et fenêtres, sans doute un peu de grnendæl. 60 kg tout habillé, soit environ 30 fois le york.


Belle bête aussi, effectivement !!


----------



## haelwennlais (9 Mai 2009)

Voici Max


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2009)

au départ je voulais faire une photo pour prenez votre pied mais le labrador est passer par la pour que l'on joue avec lui


----------



## LilyChan (12 Mai 2009)

En mode super feignasse!


----------



## dofre b (12 Mai 2009)




----------



## MamaCass (13 Mai 2009)

annie92 a dit:


> 1 CLIC ICI !



Non, je ne pense pas.
Le titre du sujet est :  Le poste de *vos* animaux *domestiques* en posture normale mais aussi en posture décalé.


----------



## annie92 (3 Juin 2009)

Bah pourquoi ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Juin 2009)

*PARCEQUE!!!!* 





pour pas flooder : Icône après l'ouverture réussie de son oeil (paupière droite fermée de naissance). Avant : :casse: - pendant : :hosto: - Après : ​


----------



## Feflefoo (5 Juin 2009)

Pupuce, un chat affectueux...

On lui donne l'une de ses souris et, si elle est d'humeur, elle lui fait un câlin (elle place elle-même sa souris comme ça ). Bon après ça se gâte : elle démonte sa peluche au bout de deux, voire trois minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## mamyblue (28 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Zebrinha (28 Octobre 2009)

Ton chat a une posture sympa mais c'est tellement dommage qu'il soit flou... Il a bougé quand tu as pris la photo? Ou tu étais trop près par rapport aux possibilités de ton objectif... 
Z


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)




----------



## mamyblue (30 Octobre 2009)

Voilà sa position pour dormir... J'ai jamais vu un chat dormir sur le dos comme elle :rateau:


----------



## Mr Fon (1 Novembre 2009)




----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2010)

Canaillou :love:​


----------



## AnnC21 (20 Février 2010)

Chaos en plein réveil de sieste


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2010)

tout ça ferai le bonheur de quelques restaurants


----------



## AnnC21 (20 Février 2010)

Trop tard on l'engraisse déjà pour nous pour Noël


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Quelle beauté :love:.


----------



## Muti (15 Mars 2010)

Et voici chaussette ,tendre "gouttière " ,qui se fait un plaisir de venir ronronner parmi tous vos magnifiques et adorables compagnons.







Le bouchon est mis ,y a plus qu'a faire couler l'eau pour la vaisselle !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Ah tiens toi aussi ton chat va dans l'évier, je me demande ce qu'ils trouvent d'agréable là dedans.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2010)

Attention, parfois ils y trouvent un intérêt problématique aussi, les monstres...


----------



## AnnC21 (16 Mars 2010)

Faire pipi dedans ? 

(Attention, un chat qui se met soudainement à uriner dans les lavabos ça peut être un signe d'infection urinaire )

Le mien préfère le lavabo de la salle de bain, pile la bonne taille pour se coucher en rond...


----------



## cameleone (17 Mars 2010)

Pitou et Bastet


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2010)

Muti a dit:


> Et voici chaussette ,tendre "gouttière " ,qui se fait un plaisir de venir ronronner parmi tous vos magnifiques et adorables compagnons.
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2a7bk1u.jpg
> 
> Le bouchon est mis ,y a plus qu'a faire couler l'eau pour la vaisselle !



Un bon coup d'eau chaude pour ébouillanter la bête et tu pourras aisément récupérer le pelage pour t'en faire des moufles.

_Edit : merci de ne pas citer les photos, même ici._


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mars 2010)

Je reconnais bien là l'obsession du rendement néo-libérale : un chat ? ça fait quoi ? Ca miaule, ça se frotte ? Ca sert à rien...


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

C'est juste de l'humour, hein&#8230;
Rien de plus&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mars 2010)

Moi aussi ...
J'ai rajouté un smiley


----------



## Muti (17 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un bon coup d'eau chaude pour ébouillanter la bête et tu pourras aisément récupérer le pelage pour t'en faire des moufles.


J'avais pas pensé aux moufles ,mais je pensais aller à la SPA pour me ravitailler pour le manteau Mon mec lui voudrais que je le mitonne en civet ,pense qu'à bouffer çui là !!!Il est un peu comme le chat d'ailleurs sortir et bouffer !   Pt'être qu'il aurait sa place dans ce fil comme animal de compagnie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------




dofre b a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3299/3525936426_49ece6817f.jpg?v=0


Si c'est pas malheureux de voir des pauv' bêtes alcoolisées par des maîtres irresponsables ! Je vais porté plainte à la SPA 

_Edit : merci de ne pas citer les photos, même ici._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Muti a dit:


> J'avais pas pensé aux moufles ,mais je pensais aller à la SPA pour me ravitailler pour le manteau Mon mec lui voudrais que je le mitonne en civet ,pense qu'à bouffer çui là !!!Il est un peu comme le chat d'ailleurs sortir et bouffer !   Pt'être qu'il aurait sa place dans ce fil comme animal de compagnie
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------
> 
> ...



*Non mais là c'est le maitre qui est en photo hein. Faudrait voir à pas tout confondre. *


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

Juste une question pour les propriétaires féminines de chat.
Vous avez plus de 25 ans ?
C'est pour vérifier une théorie...


----------



## Muti (20 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Juste une question pour les propriétaires féminines de chat.
> Vous avez plus de 25 ans ?
> C'est pour vérifier une théorie...



*"Non mais là c'est le maitre qui est en photo hein. Faudrait voir à pas tout confondre. "  Gagné ! 
Pour la question ,c'est bien le chat à sa mémère ,63 ans aux prochaines poires!
J'attends avec impatience la théorie ! 
*


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (17 Décembre 2010)

ouh qu'il est bien mon nouvel appareil  :love:
je trouve cette photo magnifique, et j'ai du mal a évaluer la part de subjectivité (liée au sujet visé) de ce jugement... ​


----------



## PO_ (18 Décembre 2010)

* @ Cameleone*, superbe matou (ou minette), et très belle photo aussi ...


----------



## anty (18 Décembre 2010)

:love: - La Commandante






Posture décalé-e vous avez dit ? Ma tite Célia en pleine cabriole


----------



## 'chon (19 Décembre 2010)

Vieux bois.. Appareil tout neuf..
_en posture normale et décalée_






Image trop lourde..
Inspiré du "Nageur Aveugle" de Max Ernst
Un Gluon du Trou est là pour veiller No soucaï


Son &#339;uvre,​ Séditieuse,  inégale, contradictoire, elle est inacceptable pour les spécialistes de  l'art, de la culture, du comportement, de la logique, de la morale. 








Quant à Son nageur aveugle, il attendra!
ça m'a pas empêché de le rencontré, lui, Marlène et les autres, la nuit, le jour .. oui et je n'aurais jamais rien oser sans lui


sans nous connaître 
ERNST


​


----------



## PO_ (22 Décembre 2010)

euh 'chon, ils sont où les animaux domestiques ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2010)

Nulle part elle s'est plantée de sujet.

Ceci dit ya du mieux, récemment elle se plantait de pseudo.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2011)

Mon avatar est tombé à l'eau !...


----------



## PO_ (8 Janvier 2011)

Malheureux, il ne faux jamais mouiller un Mogwaï, il se transforme en Gremlin ! 

Pov' p'tit minou, il a vraiment l'air malheureux ...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Janvier 2011)

L'as pas l'air jouasse, le pépère. Pauvre choupinet, avec ses petites bouées.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2011)

Elle s'en est remise ma Gribouille, elle n'a peur de rien...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Janvier 2011)

Ah, c'est une mémère alors, pas un pépère ... Désolé, le chat !
C'est marrant les bouées, n'empêche. Pas bête.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2011)

l'a pas l'air comme ça sur la photo elle a 2 mois et demi. C'est jeune qu'il faut aprendre la voile ! Le gilet est super efficace un chat sait naturellement nager mais s'épuise vite à cet âge.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2011)

C'est fou quand même hein ?
Non, mais hein ?



Non mais quand on y pense, c'est fou, non ?


----------



## Cath83 (8 Janvier 2011)

un petit be twin ... qui vous souhaite une chouette année ... 

_canon EOS500D sigma 18*200OS, retravaillé via Gimp

_


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Juste une question pour les propriétaires féminines de chat.
> Vous avez plus de 25 ans ?
> C'est pour vérifier une théorie...



à peine plus ...
alors .... heureux ??? ;DDDD


----------



## 'chon (8 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est fou quand même hein ?
> Non, mais hein ?
> 
> 
> ...




n'est ce pas..


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est fou quand même hein ?
> Non, mais hein ?
> 
> 
> ...



Et ouais, même que parfois hein dès, 'tain culé !
et pis après, rhoooo,
pas peussibbb !
:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2011)

c'est quoi ce cirque ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2011)

Chrrrrrrrrrr...          Miaaaaou !


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2011)

Bon... Autre chose ?!...
Personne n'a un rat, iguane, serpent, bonobo, blonde, rhinocéros, araignée ou autre chose ?!... 
Ça devient commun, les chiens, chats, etc !...


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2011)

J'ai bien des souris dans le grenier mais elles sont dans le ventre des chats avant que je puisse en faire des animaux domestiques


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2011)

Photos, maintenant... 
Si c'est de votre blonde...


----------



## Le docteur (10 Janvier 2011)

Un rat ???






Et Marx qui parlait de la "critique rongeuse des souris"...

Le même avec une blonde page 11


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Janvier 2011)

Je vous présente Bast; 3 ans. 



 

 

 

 

 

 


(Il clique sur la photo pour la voir en moins petit)​


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> un rat, iguane, serpent, bonobo, blonde, rhinocéros, araignée




heuuu.. Jugnin ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> heuuu.. Jugnin ?



Ta tronche ! Je participerai à ce sujet le jour où tirthum, qui a quand même l&#8217;indécence de le réouvrir, daignera au moins corriger l&#8217;immonde faute de frappe qui le domine. 

Et je défends quiconque de poster une photo me montrant en posture _décalée_&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Et je défends quiconque de poster une photo me montrant en posture _décalée_



Pas pu m'empêcher !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas pu m'empêcher !



Tu veux pas demander à changer de pseudo ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2011)

Aucun intérêt....


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2011)

On va s'arrêter là.


----------



## PO_ (16 Janvier 2011)

* @ "Le Docteur"]/b], c'est donc ça qu'on appelle un rat de bibliothèque ? ...*


----------



## Le docteur (16 Janvier 2011)

PO_ a dit:


> * @ "Le Docteur"]/b], c'est donc ça qu'on appelle un rat de bibliothèque ? ...*


*

Voilà, exactement !*


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2011)

Et si on faisait pareil avec les maitres de ces pauvres bêtes... Aller chiche, soyez pas des gougnaffiés, le ridicule ne tue pas... Malheureusement...


----------



## ziommm (21 Janvier 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ...le ridicule ne tue pas... Malheureusement...



Oui, je pense aussi que le ridicule ne tue pas assez... 

Sinon, voila Manie : 






Et Perry Charlie : 






Oui c'est assez formel comme pose, mais ils sont déjà vieux, de vrais pachas, 'font que bouffer et roupiller!


----------



## ranxerox (22 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

J'adore les animaux !!!

D'ailleurs, voici un kangourou empaillé : 






J'aime bien les gens, aussi.​


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2011)

_Ce sujet est totalement pourri et glisse vers une fermeture définitive, nous sommes d'accord, mais soit vous restez dans le sujet, soit vous ne postez pas._


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

Bon ça fait très ptit chien à sa mémère mais c'est ma ptite crotte d'amour :


----------



## TiteLine (15 Février 2011)

En posture normale


----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2011)

Notre chat Zizou







Agé d'environ 13/14 ans il va sans doute nous quitter bientôt (tumeur)

​


----------



## DamienLT (23 Février 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2011)

Des chats bretons






​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2011)

ça, c'est un chat breton :






:rateau:


----------



## Fìx (28 Février 2011)

Ça, c'est un chat breton!


----------



## Kamidh (28 Février 2011)

J'y vais de ma contribution avec ma "danseuse", toujours chic !


----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça, c'est un chat breton :





Fìx a dit:


> Ça, c'est un chat breton!


On voit bien que :
- Vous ne connaissez rien à la Bretagne
- Vous êtes marqués par le ringardisme du marketing régionaliste
- Vous êtes des pipes en photomontage
- C'est encore pire en effets spéciaux

Ceci dit j'ai bien ri quand même


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Juin 2011)

Ben ouais, je déterre encore ce fils que nombre d'entre vous trouvent tout pourris, mais moi, j'l'aime bien 




​
l'ot jour, je rentre du boulot et je découvre un trio intéressant ... photo pas évidente à prendre pour rassembler tous le monde, mais on devine quand même la scène


----------



## RKei (29 Juin 2011)

trop trognon ! 
je vous mettrai des photos de mon chat, Hector, dès que j'ai mon appareil photo


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2011)

RKei a dit:


> trop trognon !
> je vous mettrai des photos de mon chat, Hector, dès que j'ai mon appareil photo


En attendant ces (futures) (magnifiques) photos...
Il faudrait éviter de flooder dans tous les fils


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2011)

:love:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:


----------



## wath68 (2 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Candyce (3 Juillet 2011)

Zen, soyons zen...​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

http://i54.tinypic.com/2nhqo0z.jpg


----------



## Candyce (27 Juillet 2011)

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5413/photo2zo.jpg

Edit : Mille excuses ^^'


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

Hum, hum... 

1744.76 Ko (1786631 octets)...
2592px × 1936px&#8230;


----------



## onmyplanet (27 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Bluesyclem (6 Août 2011)

Petite photo du dernier arrivé, un petit chaton. 

Sinon y'a aussi une chatte noire avec 3 taches blanches en dessous, assez petite de 3 ans, mais j'ai pas de photo sous le coude...


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2011)

En mode boudage ...


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2011)

tentative dans le couloir


----------



## chupachups (12 Août 2011)

Pratique pour voir si elle a toutes ses dents....


----------



## momo-fr (18 Août 2011)

Wistiti roupille






:style:​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2011)

Une voisine en balade dans notre jardin&#8230;






_Hermione_

​


----------



## Scalounet (27 Août 2011)




----------



## Candyce (28 Août 2011)




----------



## Gunners66 (28 Août 2011)

Jako


----------



## Scalounet (29 Août 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2011)

Wistiti grandi






​


----------



## Candyce (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## dofre b (3 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Simbouesse (19 Septembre 2011)

Voici mon petit Achylle, qui est déjà mon avatar 
(en fait il est tellement débile ce chat que j'ai des dizaines et des dizaines de photos tordues, mais je trouve que celle-ci a sa place sur MacGé )





PS: désolé pour le bordel sur le lit... héberger des amis et être à 4 dans un 40m2 v'là l'chantier...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2011)

Demain... La bataille !


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2011)

Men fout, jsuis caché 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2011)

La bataille !






Demain...


----------



## Scalounet (21 Septembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ..//..
> 
> Demain...



Le véto ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Le véto ?



Pas d'impatience... Faut attendre demain !


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Septembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La bataille !



ça ressemble plus à un gros câlin quand même... 

Ce soir... une position improbable et encore inexpliquée !


----------



## Le docteur (21 Septembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ça ressemble plus à un gros câlin quand même...
> 
> Ce soir... une position improbable et encore inexpliquée !


Ah non, là y'a baston, c'est indiscutable !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ah non, là y'a baston, c'est indiscutable !!!



Suffit de voir la queue hérissée de la tigrée... Demain on compte les points. :casse: ou  :love: ?


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2011)

_ce fil reste un fil "photographique" donc on revient aux photos. _


----------



## Le docteur (22 Septembre 2011)

OK ! Bon, niveau qualité j'avoue ...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2011)

Le repos et la paix...






La mère et la fille


The end of the story


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> The end of the story



Ha?  Un camion?


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Septembre 2011)

_"Si ! Je peux cliquer en même temps sur le bouton du trackpad avec mon museau et sur le bouton de la batterie avec ma patte !"_






_"...ouais bon, c'est pas facile hein..."_


----------



## paradize (30 Septembre 2011)

Vénus et Espoire.
Sur la 1ere page de ce thread, vous pourrez voir la maman et la soeur de Vénus :rateau:


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## jugnin (17 Octobre 2011)

Oh, un chat ! 

...

:sleep:


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Octobre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Oh, un chat !
> 
> ...
> 
> :sleep:



Désolé de ne pas avoir de reptiliens chez moi....:bebe:


----------



## Jayce68 (20 Octobre 2011)

onmyplanet a dit:


> Désolé de ne pas avoir de reptiliens chez moi....:bebe:



Belle photo en tout cas


----------



## ergu (20 Octobre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Oh, un chat !
> 
> ...
> 
> :sleep:



Oh, un lapin !

...

qui se drogue, en plus - ça c'est décalé !


----------



## momo-fr (7 Novembre 2011)

Premières semaines







​


----------



## TiteLine (29 Novembre 2011)




----------



## TiteLine (16 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ilguiot (24 Décembre 2011)

voici mon chat


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2011)

ilguiot a dit:


> voici mon chat


(Bis)Tout le monde n'a pas forcément un compte Fessebouc...
Alors, s'il te plaît, poste tes images en passant par un hébergeur quelconque, merci...


----------



## ilguiot (24 Décembre 2011)

ca y est c'est fait je progress je progress mais moi je vois un petit carré avec un point d'interrogation c'est normal ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2011)

Il faut mettre le "lien direct"...
Mais elle sera trop lourde par rapport aux règles de portfolio...
150Ko maximum...


----------



## ilguiot (24 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Il faut mettre le "lien direct"...
> Mais elle sera trop lourde par rapport aux règles de portfolio...
> 150Ko maximum...



voila encore désolé j'ai fini par y arriver


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

Il était une fois une chiée de nounours qui s'emmerdaient à la foire de mon patelin ... fallait les voir larmoyants, se faire déchirer par un tas de mômes qui essayaient de les "gruter" sans aucun complexe...






Heureusement, j'étais accompagné de Kernic et Panel qui, apitoyées, se sont enchaînées aux pieds de l'engin en exigeant la libération de leurs congénères ourseux !

Conséquence : je n'oserai dire le fric que j'ai dépensé pour les libérer, à un point tel qu'après une bonne demi-heure d'essais j'étais entouré d'une foule de curieux qui gueulaient : "plus à droite ... plus à gauche !!!!!!" et qui applaudissaient à chaque essai transformé !

Mais, je ne regrette rien ... voyez vous-mêmes !:love:






 ... j'ai pu constater que lorsqu'on se montre un peu "fou" il y a toujours d'aussi "fous" que vous pour vous encourager ... et ça fait du bien !:love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2012)

Tu es un grand malade. :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2012)

Mais tu les as pas tous libérés!! :hein: J'en compte au moins une trentaine sur la 1ére photo!  
.. C'est pas bien de séparer les familles comme ça! 



_Mais sinon j'adore_ :love:


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Janvier 2012)

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Le docteur (23 Janvier 2012)

Oh! Y'a deux rats, aussi !!


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Janvier 2012)

Oui ce sont les fameux Kernel et Panic !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui ce sont les fameux Kernel et Panic !



Euh ! Attention : Kernic et Panel !!!!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2012)

Comment qu'elle se pète l'incruste ma Gribouille !  :love:



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comment qu'elle se pète l'incruste ma Gribouille !  :love:


Euh, très jolie chatte, Toum'aï !  ... En plus elle semble avoir bien mangé pour se reposer comme ça ! ..... ... Arggghh ! Je ne trouve plus Kernic et Panel !!!!!!!!!!!:mouais:


----------



## woulf (23 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh, très jolie chatte, Toum'aï !  ... En plus elle semble avoir bien mangé pour se reposer comme ça ! ..... ... Arggghh ! Je ne trouve plus Kernic et Panel !!!!!!!!!!!:mouais:



The bigounet n'est jamais loin quand il y a des photos de chattes 

En tous cas, bravo pour ton exploit forain !

Toum'aï: adorable minette :love:


----------



## TiteLine (23 Janvier 2012)

La petite cousine de mon bichon maltais


----------



## Ramonette (24 Janvier 2012)

Quand je vois ce chien tirant la langue, ca me rappelle la petite fille du bed & breakfast en vacances qui s'est exclamée un jour en voyant mon border collie assoiffé " oh maman regarde, sa langue c'est du jambon !"
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Pascal89 (24 Janvier 2012)

Juste à côté de mon bureau

Voir la pièce jointe 86062


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Janvier 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> Juste à côté de mon bureau
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 86062


 
Oeil jaune / oeil gris ? 

Huski félin  

Appareil photo sur le déclin


----------



## Xavier.M (24 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2012)

Tu aurait pu nous en garder pour un autre jour


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2012)

D'autant que les règles des  autres fils photos de portfolio...
S'appliquent ici, aussi...


----------



## Xavier.M (24 Janvier 2012)

meaculpa


----------



## Pascal89 (25 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oeil jaune / oeil gris ?
> 
> Huski félin
> 
> Appareil photo sur le déclin



Oeil Jaune et Iphone 3GS en intérieur donc qualité photo pas terrible


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2012)

Notre loup ! 
Une galerie ici et une autre là-bas. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1814155/macgeneration/sally-berger-allemand-01-web.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1814155/macgeneration/sally-berger-allemand-02-web.jpg


----------



## Xavier.M (28 Janvier 2012)

Foguenne a dit:


> Notre loup !
> Une galerie ici et une autre là-bas.
> 
> ...



Sympa les photos, super définition d'image.
Tu as quoi comme APN ? quel objo ? tu as retouché sur les images sur photoshop ou lightroom ?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2012)

J'ai un 5D Mark II et un 50D. Je shoot en Raw et traite les photos dans Aperture 3. Au niveau objectif, 17-55 EF-S 2.8 , 24-70 L 2,8 et autres joyeuseté.


----------



## Xavier.M (29 Janvier 2012)

Hello,
Voici la Miss France qui écrase dur



 


Au naturel sans maquillage





Canon 500D / 28-80 usm II


----------



## Le docteur (29 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui ce sont les fameux Kernel et Panic !


Je retiens, si j'ai deux rats à renommer


----------



## TiteLine (3 Février 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2012)

:love: ma Pirouette maman de Gribouille :love:



​


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Février 2012)

Par ces grands froids





Je préfère rester sous la couette


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2012)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Février 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1814155/macgeneration/sally-fev-2012.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1814155/macgeneration/sally-fev-2012-02.jpg


----------



## Nexka (24 Février 2012)

Il vient de Kripton ton chien??


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Il vient de Kripton ton chien??



Non, d'Allemagne mais c'est un peu pareil.


----------



## TiteLine (28 Mai 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2012)

Ben le mien, il ne vient pas de Krypton. d'ailleurs courir ou sauter l'emmerde prodigieusement...


----------



## TiteLine (11 Juin 2012)

Bichon ou coton?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juin 2012)

ma petite Kali qui fait les yeux doux


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Juin 2012)

​


----------



## fanougym (20 Juin 2012)

Un petit chat pour énerver tous ces clébards...


----------



## jogary (23 Juin 2012)

Vigo du Fort du Napoléon III ( rien que ça !  )


----------



## ziommm (23 Juin 2012)

Voila Attila, l'un des derniers venus...


----------



## fanougym (8 Juillet 2012)

Parfois, mes maîtres me fatiguent...


----------



## corso (10 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2012)

Oh ! Des beaucerons !!!


----------



## corso (10 Juillet 2012)

Un de leurs petits

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/dsc01006eh.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

es yeux bleus c'est autorisés dans cette race? :mouais:


----------



## corso (10 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> es yeux bleus c'est autorisés dans cette race? :mouais:



Il a un mois. Il faut laisser le temps que les yeux se fonces. Les Arlequins c'est souvent comme ça  et en grandissant les yeux tournent au brun.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

Dsl, dans les staffordshire bull terriers on a la couleur directement à la naissance donc voilà le pourquoi de ma question! 

si yeux bleus dès la naissance >>>> déclasser! _(je sais c'est triste mais c'est comme ça)_


----------



## jugnin (10 Juillet 2012)

Salauds deugénistes !


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juillet 2012)

Oui, un arlequin, en prime. Normalement on risque fort d'en avoir un dans quelques semaines (pas un arlequin, mais un beauceron tout court).Et pour ce qui est "autorisé" ou non. ... Bof !


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et pour ce qui est "autorisé" ou non. ... Bof !



je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, un chien tu l'aimes avec ses valeurs toutes ses valeurs, MAIS il existe un LOF et il faut s'y tenir si tu fais de l'elevage ou si tu veux faire perdurer une race, 

Avoir les yeux clairs pour un chien (pour certaines races) est plus qu'inquietant car il indique une tare forte: sourdité, ladre, dégénerescence....

Ex: boxer blanc, staffordshire bullterrier avec les yeux verons etc etc ....


pour pas flooder:


----------



## jugnin (11 Juillet 2012)

Mais ouais, un chien aux yeux bleus, ça ressemble à rien, surtout sil est blond !


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2012)

Si vous voulez causer vraiment du monde animal, y'a des forums pour ça...
Ailleurs. 

P.S : jugnain, couché !...


----------



## corso (11 Juillet 2012)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/862/dsc01002x.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/dsc01010l.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Scalounet (11 Juillet 2012)

Il était vivant, jai essayé de le sauver, mais.... 






Elle n'arrête pas celle-la !! ​


----------



## TiteLine (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juillet 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Il était vivant, jai essayé de le sauver, mais....
> 
> Elle n'arrête pas celle-la !! ​



chfé pourmf qufoi ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

et après on dit que c'est les chiens qui sont "violents"


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juillet 2012)

Éducation


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

@ Toum'aï: c'est quoi cette éducation de bouffeur de souris/volatiles que ta chatte donne à sa progéniture?


----------



## corso (19 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2012)

Arrête avec les beaucerons, Corso, la portée est née de notre côté. Déjà qu'on va sûrement craquer, alors les photos de chiots, ça n'améliore pas notre cas ..


----------



## jogary (22 Juillet 2012)




----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juillet 2012)

beau Pinscher


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Juillet 2012)

Grand Rangement. Chaque chose trouve sa place d'elle-même. Bast y compris. 






PS : oui, mon appartement est un catalogue Ikea.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juillet 2012)

Y'a même la bio de jobs.  qui se lit comme un roman. C'est pour le chat ?


----------



## fanougym (1 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2012)

Il est là ... 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

Ca, c'est pour le mode "décalé".





Il a intérêt à en profiter du hamac, parce qu'à la base il était fait pour un cochon d'onde. M'est avis que dans quelques mois il débordera encore un peu plus...
Bon,  normalement il tient mieux que ça tout de même...


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> un cochon d'onde.



C'est le cochon qui vit dans l'eau ou celui qui à de grandes oreilles ?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il est là ...



Quand on pense que dans 3 mois ça va bouffer 2 kg de viande et faire des cacas de 500 g par jour :afraid:


----------



## Madalvée (1 Septembre 2012)

> pour un cochon d'onde


Ils font des cochons wifi maintenant ? On n'arrête pas le progrès


----------



## jogary (1 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il est là ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------
> 
> ...



Le mien ( son ancêtre et pratiquement la même race ! ) s'endormait debout sur ses 4 pattes ! 

Superbe ton chien !


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> C'est le cochon qui vit dans l'eau ou celui qui à de grandes oreilles ?



C'est ça un cochon d'onde (j'ai perdu l'original, dommage)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand on pense que dans 3 mois ça va bouffer 2 kg de viande et faire des cacas de 500 g par jour :afraid:



C'est de la médisance : ça ne mange que 500g de croquettes par jour. Et ce sera la seul carnassier dans la maison (avec ma fille qui est omnivore pour l'instant).





jogary a dit:


> Le mien ( son ancêtre et pratiquement la même race ! ) s'endormait debout sur ses 4 pattes !
> 
> Superbe ton chien !



Merci. 
Tu parles d'un autre type de beauceron, d'un berger des alpes ?
(je me renseigne, je débute dans le beauceron, mais j'avoue que je craque sur le chiot :love... Ma compagne en a déjà eu un, par contre.


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2012)

Des photos, maintenant ?!...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, un arlequin, en prime. Normalement on risque fort d'en avoir un dans quelques semaines (pas un arlequin, mais un beauceron tout court).Et pour ce qui est "autorisé" ou non. ... Bof !



plait-il ? 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Des photos, maintenant ?!...



oups ... je passe :rose:


----------



## SebastianFR (1 Septembre 2012)

Il est fou mon petit chat 
Au moins il est pas violant *oupas*

Le boule rouge en dessous de sa tête c'est sa petite clochette


----------



## corso (11 Septembre 2012)




----------



## daffyb (11 Septembre 2012)

_Hounak, 9 ans_​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2012)

Il m'arrive de faire de la couture, hé bien c'est pas toujours facile... :love:



​


----------



## Le docteur (16 Septembre 2012)

Laaaapin !!!










Ben quoi ?!?


----------



## jogary (16 Septembre 2012)

Hello  magnifique !  mais comment truander 3 photos par jour en une ? :love: LOL  :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (16 Septembre 2012)

Ah, zut ! J'avais pas réalisé.


----------



## Spyro (17 Septembre 2012)

Ce sujet est fait pour mes chats !
Ou mes chats sont faits pour ce sujet !
Enfin miaou quoi.






"Dans mes rêves, je suis une ballerine. Zoupla"


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Septembre 2012)

Spyro a dit:


> Ce sujet est fait pour mes chats !
> Ou mes chats sont faits pour ce sujet !
> Enfin miaou quoi.



T'as raison ce sujet est fait pour les chats...





Ma Gribouille qui me dit :"viens pas m'emmerder dans ma cachette, toi !"​


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Septembre 2012)

:love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2012)

Huh je crois qu'on a abusé de l'herbe à chat hier soir...
Tu te souviens comment on est rentrés ?
QUE QUELQU'UN FASSE TAIRE CETTE LUMIÈRE !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Octobre 2012)

Dressage...



​


----------



## TiteLine (16 Novembre 2012)

Photo un peu floue et complètement improvisée prise avec ce que j'avais sous la main, à savoir l'iPhone 3 GS ... Je ne parle même pas de la luminosité et du cadrage ...mais je ne peux pas demander à mon chien de tirer ainsi la langue sur commande


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2012)

Wistiti sur fond orange








​


----------



## TiteLine (5 Décembre 2012)

Bon, j'ai un peu honte, j'avoue :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bon, j'ai un peu honte, j'avoue :rose:



Tu peux !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bon, j'ai un peu honte, j'avoue :rose:




c'est le nouveau costume des enseignants ?


----------



## Le docteur (7 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est le nouveau costume des enseignants ?



Arf ! 

La machine, elle veut pas que je te foute des coup de boules, Powerdom ...


----------



## fanougym (16 Décembre 2012)




----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


>


C'est mignon comme photo ! :love:


----------



## TiteLine (16 Décembre 2012)

J'my colle


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> J'my colle


Bravo j'achète la bestiole blanche !


----------



## TiteLine (16 Décembre 2012)

Elle n'est pas à vendre

En revanche , je te conseille d'éditer tes deux messages avant que tu ne te fasses gronder ... On n'a pas le droit de citer les photos


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2012)

j'ai déjà posté identique mais c'est sa position préférée...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai déjà posté identique mais c'est sa position préférée...



Pratique pour faire le ménage, un manche dans le fu et hop...


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Elle n'est pas à vendre
> 
> En revanche , je te conseille d'éditer tes deux messages avant que tu ne te fasses gronder ... On n'a pas le droit de citer les photos


Mince, je ne peux plus le faire ! :rose:


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## fanougym (24 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2012)

​


----------



## Scalounet (30 Décembre 2012)

Elle aime les doc animaliers !! 



​


----------



## brunnno (18 Février 2013)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2013)




----------



## fanougym (8 Mars 2013)

Je vous présente ma poule...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Arès AKA Petit Prout a bien grandi !


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2013)

Wistiti au jardin






​


----------



## paradize (14 Mai 2013)

Une petite photo d'Espoire, toujours très heureuse de me revoir !!


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

Si tu ne collais pas ta grosse truffe partout, on y verrait plus clair... 

Si quelqu'un connaît un hébergeur pour les photos, parce que avant j'utilisais un certain Skitch, mais j'ai eu un léger problème.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Si quelqu'un connaît un hébergeur pour les photos, parce que avant j'utilisais un certain Skitch, mais j'ai eu un léger problème.[/QUOTE]
> 
> free ;)


----------



## Le docteur (25 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> free



Ah oui ? Tout connement ?
Tu veux parler des sites perso ou de l'hébergement de gros fichiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)




----------



## brunnno (31 Mai 2013)

Oups !
Non rien !


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2013)

Brunnno tu as une mémoire de poisson rouge 

Déjà posté le 18 février :rateau:


----------



## brunnno (31 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Brunnno tu as une mémoire de poisson rouge
> 
> Déjà posté le 18 février :rateau:



Mdr....
Le pire c'est que c'est vrai (un poisson rouge amnésique)
Je savais que j'en avais postée une, mais je ne pensais pas à celle-là !

Désolé !

Je vois pour la retirer...


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2013)

ZOUBIDA !








Et BOB !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)




----------



## brunnno (3 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## TiteLine (4 Juin 2013)

La Toutoune refuse de regarder l'objectif , les valeurs se perdent, même les animaux n'obéissent plus


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2013)

Essaye de te mettre à sa hauteur...


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Essaye de te mettre à sa hauteur...


Ou lave toi les dents, tu verras elle t'en sera reconnaissante


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

Avec tous ces chats, désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2013)

un p'tit 'hat !!!:love:

Je le fais très bien dans la vraie vie...


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Avec tous ces chats, désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher



Je viens de comprendre... :rateau:
Salopard de Alf :love:


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2013)

>


De qui qu'tu causes, toi ???


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juin 2013)

non c'est pas sa truffe, elle est noire...


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juin 2013)

Zut ! J'ai pas le droit de te bouler...

Sinon


----------



## fanougym (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Phteven (6 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2013)

En voilà un qui a tout compris 
Premier post...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2013)

Mon chien aussi souhaitait s'inscrire. j'ai refusé net.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Ubaye (26 Novembre 2013)




----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2014)

Joe _la fripouille_


----------



## momo-fr (28 Juin 2014)

Wistiti graphique






​


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2014)

Dès fois le mien se lève pour manger...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2014)

En pleine course






​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> En pleine course
> 
> ​



[YOUTUBE]UN6_HMRbxuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]casting royal canin[YOUTUBE]



Au rayon casting, il a toute ses chances pour la palme du chouineur quand il s'agit de lui faire prendre un bain !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/969564IMG20140908111024.jpg


Alors la règle ici* c'est 800 x 800 px et 300 Ko Max.


*dans tout le portfolio pour être précis !


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2014)

Mao le chien, médite






  ​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

Très beau ce chien


----------



## sundance (15 Septembre 2014)

bonjour! 


job de mon chien


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> [URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=542229IMG0056.jpg][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/542229IMG0056.jpg[IMG][/URL][IMG][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Elle est chouette ta débrouissalleuse !​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2014)

Mmmmmmmn'est bien là...



​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Elle est chouette ta débrouissalleuse !



et très bio


----------



## TiteLine (23 Décembre 2014)

La soeurette de Polska, le petit bichon nous a quittés


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2014)

TiteLine a dit:


> La soeurette de Polska, le petit bichon nous a quittés



Toutes mes condoléances.

Cela me manque de ne plus avoir de chien depuis l'enfance. Mais comme je ne pourrais pas m'en occuper parfaitement

Passe tout de même de joyeuses fêtes.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Décembre 2014)

Je suis désolé, TiteLine. Je sais ce que c'est que de perdre ses animaux.


----------



## mc nuggets (2 Janvier 2015)

Je vous présente Eden ... qui est encore en train de surfer sur Macg


----------



## TiteLine (20 Janvier 2015)

Mon petit singe ^^


----------



## TiteLine (11 Février 2015)

Me sens un peu seule dans ce fil ^^


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2015)

Le chat de mes voisins en mode relax chez moi



​


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2015)

Y'a comme des airs d'hégémonie féline,dans le coin...





Allez! une grosse truffe pour la route.

En général le malheureux visiteur se la prend dans l'entrejambe ou entre les fesses en guise de "bonjour!", selon l'angle d'attaque du cabot.

Ça peut surprendre.

Knut !!!

Ce petit détail mis de côté, toujours dénué de toute forme d'agressivité...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Vive le soleil de Février dans le Jura



​


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2015)

Sympa, la luminosité...


----------



## magicmimi (16 Février 2015)

ce topic est génial sauf que je trouve il devrait-être recommencé pour éviter toutes les première page dont les photos n'apparaissent plus ! 

Ce n'est qu'un suggestion !


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2015)

Bonjour, nous sommes au courant de ce problème récurrent lié à l'hébergement de fichiers. N'ayant pas la main sur l'ensemble des serveurs caduques ni le contrôle sur la versatilité des dossiers de partage des membres, nous ne sommes pas en mesure de copier les données partagées sur un serveur dédié à la continuité.
Cela dit, si vous constatez une interruption d'affichage pour un ou plusieurs de vos fichiers partagés, vous êtes invité à nous transmettre un ou plusieurs correctifs pointant vers un hébergement valide afin de nous aider à rétablir l'affichage et/ou la disponibilité du ou des fichiers en question.
Cordialement


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

​


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonjour, nous sommes au courant de ce problème récurrent lié à l'hébergement de fichiers. N'ayant pas la main sur l'ensemble des serveurs caduques ni le contrôle sur la versatilité des dossiers de partage des membres, nous ne sommes pas en mesure de copier les données partagées sur un serveur dédié à la continuité.
> Cela dit, si vous constatez une interruption d'affichage pour un ou plusieurs de vos fichiers partagés, vous êtes invité à nous transmettre un ou plusieurs correctifs pointant vers un hébergement valide afin de nous aider à rétablir l'affichage et/ou la disponibilité du ou des fichiers en question.
> Cordialement




Je pense que toutes mes photos qui sont passées à la trappe étaient hébergées sur l'ancienne version du forum, j'avais notamment un album avec ma bestiole, mon petit toutou, à l'époque


----------



## TiteLine (20 Février 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

Trop beau


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

​


----------



## TiteLine (20 Février 2015)

Encore un pauvre malheureux ravagé par le stress


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trop beau


Le beau étant un concept subjectif, mieux vaut causer des attitudes, postures et autres situations contenues dans les images.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

TiteLine a dit:


> Encore un pauvre malheureux ravagé par le stress



Le chat de mes voisins


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Février 2015)

Jason[/IMG]


Jason 
Tite line: t'es moins seule. salut à tous.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Février 2015)

Merci pour cette délicate attention 


http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/228539IMG0757.jpg


@TiteLine : ton image dépasse la limite des 300 Ko, je la laisse en lien ! Fais attention quand tu partages


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2015)

​


----------



## ranxerox (28 Février 2015)

en voyant vos photos de chats,
je suis nostalgique du chat de ma compagne
que nous avons du faire piquer (cancer) en 2010...

; (







c'est dingue comme c'est attachant

:snif:


----------



## TiteLine (28 Février 2015)

Ma petite princesse se réveille après une grosse sieste. La journée d'hier a été rude (stérilisation) mais elle est en pleine forme 




​


----------



## TiteLine (19 Mars 2015)

Ma petite contorsionniste a déjà six mois 



http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=964746IMG0987.jpg​


Ton image dépasse la limite de poids autorisé ici


----------



## tmrfromno (19 Mars 2015)

TiteLine a dit:


> Ma petite contorsionniste a déjà six mois



Un Norvégien? (sinon, quelle race est-ce?)

Merci de ne pas citer les images


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

​Le chat de mes voisins

Une image par message svp


----------



## TiteLine (20 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trop beau



Mais le beau est subjectif ^^  , et oui, je la trouve très très belle, une vraie merveille  mais cela n'est que mon avis 



tmrfromno a dit:


> Un Norvégien? (sinon, quelle race est-ce?)



Non, c'est un Maine Coon.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2015)

TiteLine a dit:


> Non, c'est un Maine Coon.



C'est pas des chats qui deviennent très grand ?


----------



## TiteLine (20 Mars 2015)

Absolument, là elle n'a que 6 mois et ça grandit jusqu'à un an, et la croissance se prolonge jusqu'à 2 ou 3 ans, mais ils s'étoffent davantage, la première année, ils s'allongent. Mais les femelles sont plus petites que les mâles.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2015)

Du printemps, des hormones et des chats… Je dois dire que vous m'avez gâté !

[COLOR=#00b300]@TiteLine[/COLOR], il faut absolument que tu prêtes plus d'attention au poids de tes images avant de les partager. Ton précédent message a été modéré pour la même raison. Donc, même si ta petite Maine Coon grandit, grossit, s'étoffe, etc., le poids des images partagées ne doit pas dépasser les 300 Ko. L'image du message #531 fait 384,28 Ko soit 28,1% de plus que la limite autorisée. Je vais, une fois encore, supprimer l'aperçu et laisser le lien vers le site hébergeur. Mais c'est la dernière fois ! Si tu as besoin de conseils pour ajuster le poids de tes images

[COLOR=#00b300]@tmrfromno[/COLOR], lorsque tu cites un message dans cette section des forums, il faut supprimer l'image dans la citation. Merci.

[COLOR=#00b300]@jura[/COLOR], j'ai deux mots à te dire !
Primo, je t'invite une fois encore à relire le message #523 concernant la teneur des réactions attendues ici. C'est quand même la troisième fois que je modère un message sans intérêt. Ce type de commentaire tu peux le partager avec TiteLine dans une conversation mais pas directement dans la discussion. C'est la dernière fois que je te le fais remarquer !
Secundo, il est préférable de ne poster qu'une image par message. Mais attention, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faut multiplier les messages, quoique cela soit un peu ta spécialité, héhé. La règle généralement admise par tous dans Portfolio est de poster une image par message et par 24 heures. Donc même si cela est tentant d'envoyer plusieurs prises de vues d'un animal, il vaut mieux faire un travail de sélection avant de publier. Merci.

Edit : pour votre décharge, je viens de m'apercevoir que la migration de vB vers XF a supprimé les annonces en tête de ce forum. Ma mission du week-end sera donc de remettre un peu d'ordre sur la première page de ce forum.


----------



## GnuLinux (20 Mars 2015)

http://upandpost.com/image/full/e/e29a305b083e4b41ecca5744aef93ba.jpg

ps: dans mon avant dernier message j'ai dépassé les 300k autorisé (je vient de voir ici que c'était la limite , et comme je n'ai pas la commande editer je ne peut l'enlever )

Note du modo : en plus de la limitation a 300 Ko, il y en a une seconde qui concerne la taille maximale des images, c'est 800 × 800 px.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Mars 2015)

Arf, je n'avais même pas vu que mon message avait été édité, pour le poids , mea culpa , je ne savais pas 


Pour les dimensions, je faisais toujours gaffe à être dans les clous …

Bon, 103 ko , ça devrait le faire.


Jasmine, deux semaines avant son arrivée à la maison 




​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2015)

​


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> @aCLR
> 7 lignes pour ne rien dire
> 3 Lignes pour critiquer
> Moi 1 pour te dire que si tu dois me dire une chose passe en
> ...


Le rouquin du voisin va nous manquer…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2015)

Ils aiment le soleil nos animaux



​


----------



## OlivierMarly (25 Mars 2015)

Vidocq[/url] [/Iles câlins aussi 
MG]


Vidocq by


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2015)

​


----------



## TiteLine (12 Avril 2015)

7 mois, à la fin de la semaine prochaine ​


----------



## Willow37 (14 Avril 2015)

et le ch'herbe

Salut Willow37, la règle ici c'est une photo par message et par jour. Je laisse les chemins vers le surplus d'images mais ne conserve qu'un visuel.


----------



## Willow37 (14 Avril 2015)

ah bon je suis navrée ce n'est pas écrit sur le premier message donc je ne pouvais pas le deviner (du coup en cherchant c'était écrit page 6 mais bon pas très très visible cette affaire), peux tu supprimer les liens ? (ils n'ont aucun intérêt sous cet aspect)

=) merci


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2015)

Willow37 a dit:


> du coup en cherchant c'était écrit page 6 mais bon pas très très visible cette affaire


Merci je vais corriger pour le faire apparaître sur le premier message. 
Ok j'efface les liens.


----------



## Willow37 (24 Avril 2015)

chat ovni panier


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2015)




----------



## PO_ (21 Mai 2015)

@Jura39, 

J'ai l'impression que le matou de tes voisins passe plus de temps chez toi que chez eux ...


----------



## Nexka (23 Mai 2015)

London, Locky et Lewis


----------



## Nexka (25 Mai 2015)

Jaeger


----------



## Nexka (26 Mai 2015)

Vous aimez le chat ? Vous voulez encore du chat ?  

Isis


----------



## Nexka (27 Mai 2015)

Bon ben je continue hein 


La Noiraude





Pour celle ci j'ai une petite question technique, je la trouve pas assez contrastée, je voudrais faire plus ressortir le chat et moins le bois, ou le contraire.. Avez vous des idées/sugestions ?


----------



## ranxerox (27 Mai 2015)

edit : je pense qu'il y a effectivement des possibilités
du côté de la balance des couleurs... ;-) je penses


----------



## Nexka (2 Juin 2015)

Juno


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2015)

Toujours le chat de mes ex - voisins

ce soir a l'apéro



​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2015)

​Toujours la


----------



## smog (14 Juin 2015)

Un des 5 petits qu'une chatte inconnue est venue nous "offrir" en squattant à la maison...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2015)

​Retour du chat des voisin après leur déménagement


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2015)

Pas facile de bosser ce matin...


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2015)




----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2015)

La méchante tête de tueur !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2015)

​


----------



## TiteLine (8 Juillet 2015)

​


----------



## kaos (23 Août 2015)

Au moindre sac qui traine, mon fidèle copain "Imothep" se glisse dedans ! 
Une façon pour lui de dire, "bon alors on bouge ?"


----------



## momo-fr (23 Août 2015)

Wistiti au jardin…​


----------



## OlivierMarly (25 Août 2015)

si je viens pas souvent, c'est de la faute de Jason qui fait sa commère.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2015)

Vous qui aimez les chats, participez à un travail scientifique :
http://www.chat-biodiversite.fr/



​


----------



## TiteLine (26 Août 2015)

​


----------



## TiteLine (20 Septembre 2015)

Premier anniversaire, un an le 17/09 






​


----------



## Willow37 (8 Octobre 2015)

Mon doudoune !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

Willow37 a dit:


> Mon doudoune !



Sympa


----------



## Willow37 (9 Octobre 2015)

Tu as deviné qui se cache derrière cette bête féroce ?`


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2015)

Va falloir cesser de poster des timbres poste... 



​


----------



## OlivierMarly (10 Octobre 2015)

[/IMG]


scanoldpict024 
Il n'est plus là mais c'était la posture. L'effet vieilli est du à la photo.


----------



## Willow37 (11 Octobre 2015)

ahah justement je pensais qu'on allait me dire "merci de redimensionner ça décale les limites du forum"... mais bon je fais tjrs mal t'façon ; si ça vous saoule de cliquer sur l'image pour la voir en grand, ne la regardez pas alors

http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/10/11/151011112502614441.jpg


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2015)

Faut pas te prendre pour une victime





Mais y a des règles

​


----------



## Willow37 (11 Octobre 2015)

si je suis une victime ! la preuve ! ^^

(ah zut une photo par membre et par jour - je peux pas mettre une autre dommage)

_du coup t'es en train de me dire que mon image d'avant est trop grande ?_

parce que l'à j'utilise cashimages et je mets le format "grand" vu que monsieur toumaï a râlé pour les timbres poste (sauf que dans les règles que tu m'as fourni y'a absolument pas écrit que les timbres poste sont interdits) mais là c'est un peu grand du coup

et les règles elles étaient planquées (pourquoi elles sont pas au début du post qui justement parle de photos ?) donc je suis navrée de ne pas les avoir vues... ça ne me pose aucun problème de les respecter, encore faut-il y avoir correctement accès et si tous les membres me tombent dessus en mode "ahah grosse débile tu ne suis pas les règles" c'est sûr que c'est pas agréable


----------



## aCLR (11 Octobre 2015)

Mais nan t'es pas une victime ! C'est encore un sale coup de la modération — donc moi, haha — qui a oublié de rappeler la règle de la taille maximale des fichiers images au début de ce sujet.
Je prend acte de ta remarque et vais derechef éditer le premier message afin qu'apparaisse ce renseignement sur la taille maximale des images postées ici.

Mais tu as tout à fait le droit de poster des vignettes images qui renvoient vers un un site externe pour un affichage complet. Toum'aï ne faisait que te taquiner avec cette histoire de timbre poste et donnait une accroche pour son chat marchant fièrement le long de la côte.

J'ai désactivé l'affichage de ton image — vu que la taille excède les 800 × 800 px — et si tu me fournis en privé un lien vers le fichier à la bonne dimension où le lien de la vignette, je me ferais un plaisir d'éditer ton message pour que l'image apparaisse de nouveau. J'aime bien le "faut se détendre man" du chat dans la baignoire.


----------



## Willow37 (11 Octobre 2015)

*merci bien c'est une très bonne idée !!!!!!*

_il faut avouer que j'ai été traumatisée entre les différents forums... image qui fait décaler tout le forum, image trop petite, image en lien = nul ; bref je ne savais plus comment faire pour ne pas attiser les commentaires et plaire à tous_

mais oui quand je vous dis que c'est une conspiration !!! Bondiou ! ^^

hum.. je l'ai mise à la poubelle ^^ donc tant pis j'en posterai une mieux dans quelques jours ! faut juste que je trouve une idée de commentaire à mettre dans la bulle


----------



## aCLR (11 Octobre 2015)

Willow37 a dit:


> _il faut avouer que j'ai été traumatisée entre les différents forums... image qui fait décaler tout le forum, image trop petite, image en lien = nul ; bref je ne savais plus comment faire pour ne pas attiser les commentaires et plaire à tous_


_
_
Inutile de te ronger les sangs pour ça^^
Les commentaires acerbes, tranchants ou mordants — pour rester dans une syntaxe animale — relèvent bien souvent du second degré. 



> mais oui quand je vous dis que c'est une conspiration !!! Bondiou ! ^^


Voir sur _la terrasse_ ou _le comptoir_ pour les délires conspirationnistes ^^


> hum.. je l'ai mise à la poubelle ^^ donc tant pis j'en posterai une mieux dans quelques jours ! faut juste que je trouve une idée de commentaire à mettre dans la bulle


Ok ^^


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2015)

Miss radasse dans ses oeuvres :



​


----------



## Willow37 (11 Octobre 2015)

ahah on dirait que son fémur est parti en cacahuète trop marrant !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Miss radasse dans ses oeuvres​




Je vois qu'elle a de bonnes lectures 





​


----------



## Willow37 (12 Octobre 2015)

de loin on pourrait presque croire qu'elle a un noeud pap' et un bouc en mode serveur de bar ^^

ou alors elle est à question pour un champion (enfin c'est peut-être un mâle après tout ^^)


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2015)

Au moins tu reconnais sa filinité, c'est bien une chatounette (d'amour)


----------



## Willow37 (12 Octobre 2015)

elle n'en sera pas vexée alors j'en suis rassurée !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2015)

Pas genial les photos avec des animaux avec des bulles de texte

pas certain du concept et de l'idée de départ


----------



## Willow37 (12 Octobre 2015)

"se faire remballer"


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2015)

Willow37 a dit:


> "se faire remballer"


Oh non


----------



## Willow37 (13 Octobre 2015)

fattus croquignus hamstii


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2015)

Pas de panique les zoziophiles, ce petit roitelet est reparti vivant, avec quelques plumes en moins mais vivant. Les plumes ça repousse... 






​


----------



## smog (7 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Willow37 (11 Novembre 2015)

il y a 7 ans...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2015)

Gribouille, 4,2 kg, 5,5 ans, 38° de temps interne, bouffeuse de zoziaux ou de souris, star du site http://www.chat-biodiversite.fr, qui vient squatter mes cuisses en plein boulot... 



​


----------



## Willow37 (15 Novembre 2015)

il y a comme une ressemblance phylogénétique avec les canards.... xD


----------



## jogary (9 Janvier 2016)

Que la force soit avec toi !


----------



## Le docteur (9 Janvier 2016)

@Toum'aï 
Sauf qu'en général un oiseau mordu par un chat meurt d'infection assez rapidement (la salive des chats : pas cool!)
Sans vouloir amener de la tristesse dans cette histoire.


----------



## brunnno (12 Janvier 2016)

​J'ai faim !!!!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2016)

Sympas tes chachats, mais c'est un par jour max. Sinon moi j'ai toute une photothèque de mes matoutes...


----------



## brunnno (12 Janvier 2016)

désolé... mais je n'y ai plus accès pour la supprimer...


----------



## TiteLine (13 Janvier 2016)

Un petit frère pour Noël! 



​


----------



## brunnno (21 Janvier 2016)

Il commence à me barber avec ses photos celui-là....


----------



## jogary (31 Janvier 2016)

I believe i can fly !


----------



## Willow37 (11 Février 2016)

très joli beagle ! qq'un a un shiba ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (11 Février 2016)

Arfff où qu'elles sont les bières...???!!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2016)

​


----------



## jogary (7 Mars 2016)




----------



## jogary (11 Juin 2016)




----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2016)

Sympa ce profil gauche, la truffe au vent


----------



## PO_ (12 Juin 2016)

J'adore les beagle, ils ont franchement une bouille sympa ...


----------



## r-dc (15 Juin 2016)

À mon tour !
(Bon... Le problème avec un braque de Weimar c'est que ça fait toujours un peu penser à Wegman...)


----------



## brunnno (25 Août 2016)

Chien végétarien...


----------



## Exykka (16 Septembre 2016)

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/img_0478-jpg.110814/

Merci de lire les consignes du portfolio


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben le mien, il ne vient pas de Krypton. d'ailleurs courir ou sauter l'emmerde prodigieusement...
> 
> http://dom.farque.free.fr/macge/jeux/animaux001.JPG




Emporté en 3 semaines par un cancer...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2017)

Déjà prête au combat !​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2017)

Toi, tu veux augmenter tes j'aime reçus...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi, tu veux augmenter tes j'aime reçus...


Pas du tout, je dois migrer mon système et je ne suis pas sûr d'y arriver. Du coup, je poste une image au cas où…


----------



## jogary (1 Juillet 2017)

Ouah ! Qualité de photo sensationnelle !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2017)

jogary a dit:


> Ouah ! Qualité de photo sensationnelle !


C'est le développement qui fait tout ! 
La posture est saisie à l'aveugle…


----------



## jogary (1 Juillet 2017)

Ok  Super !

A l'aveugle aussi !  au plutôt le hasard d'une série...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2017)

Mais ça reste perfectible vu que j'ai un peu poussé les curseurs…


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2017)

Posture est saisie à l'aveugle


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Posture est saisie à l'aveugle
> 
> trou noir



Ouais…
Enfin, quand je dis à l'aveugle, cela veut quand même dire que j'ai choisi un moment de la journée adéquate pour la prise de vue, que la bestiole est aisément accessible sous tous les angles et que j'essaye de placer correctement l'appareil dans l'espace. Ensuite, c'est du shoot continu jusqu'à l'obtention une image correcte. et après comme je disais, c'est le développement du fichier raw qui fait jaillir la couleur!


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2017)

Même principe... 



​


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Même principe...


Oui, n'empêche que ma posture est beaucoup plus décalée que cette princesse qui trottine sur le front de mer !


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2017)

(j'te jure, il est couillon cet aCLR des fois…)


----------



## lolipale (23 Juillet 2017)

Je tape que d'une patte à la fois


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2017)

lolipale a dit:


> Je tape que d'une patte à la fois


Parce que mon maître refuse de m'offrir un ipad avec les applications « spéciales chats et compagnie » qui vont bien !


----------



## lolipale (26 Juillet 2017)

Ce chat a l'art de se mettre dans des situations impossibles !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2017)

​


----------



## YanCT (1 Décembre 2017)

Et voici mon joli matou.... je me suis amusé avec le mode portrait de l’iPhone


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Décembre 2017)

Tu devrais lire https://forums.macg.co/threads/a-propos-des-images-consignes-du-portfolio.1262964/


----------



## TiteLine (25 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2018)

le chat responsable de la disparition de 75 millions d'oiseaux par an en France.
mangez du chat c'est bon pour l'environnement 



Powerdom a dit:


> Avec tous ces chats, désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher


----------



## EliyaS (27 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2018)

@EliyaS
Petit rappel...
*La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*
*Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko.*
...et modification de ton message.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2018)

Les consignes sont ici


----------



## aCLR (28 Janvier 2018)

Et ça n'est même pas moi qui le dit* ! 

Mais merci ! 

……………

[Pour_ne_PasFlooder]








_Are you talking about me ?
_​
[/Pour_ne_PasFlooder]

*ni mis les mains dans le camboui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2018)

Mon chat, étonné d'apprendre qu'il est privé de sortie pendant 2 jours ...

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ti' pépère



Mais pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi ???


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2018)

Pauvre bête


----------



## PJG (13 Février 2018)

Grosse journée du Maine Coon.


----------



## peyret (14 Février 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Grosse journée du Maine Coon.




Superbe


----------



## Muti (18 Février 2018)

*Bonjour à tous avez vous déjà vu un greffier prier Allah ? Alors Voilà;
	

		
			
		

		
	




*

*Mais toujours aussi "N**ioub"!*


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2018)

Oinnn je lis grosse journée du Maine Coon et ne vois point d’image 

Le matou serait-il trop lourd et trop grand pour le forum?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Février 2018)

TiteLine a dit:


> Oinnn je lis grosse journée du Maine Coon et ne vois point d’image
> 
> Le matou serait-il trop lourd et trop grand pour le forum?


Il se cache chez free


----------



## PJG (18 Février 2018)

TiteLine a dit:


> Oinnn je lis grosse journée du Maine Coon et ne vois point d’image


Il est pourtant visible...bizarre.
Pour toi. 
http://maccollection.free.fr//Mac/Maine Coon.JPG


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2018)

C'est bon je le vois, je ne sais pas pourquoi il ne s'affichait pas sur l'iPad


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Muti a dit:


> *Bonjour à tous avez vous déjà vu un greffier prier Allah ? Alors Voilà;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien le rouquin
j'aime pas la couleur verte 

Je supprime


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime bien le rouquin
> j'aime pas la couleur verte
> Je supprime


Questions :
1- pourquoi n'est-ce pas aCLR qui réagit alors que c'est lui le modo du portfolio ?
2- pourquoi n'as-tu pas édité le message plutôt que le supprimer carrément ?
3- pourquoi toi-même en tant que modo n'écris- tu pas en vert ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Questions :
> 1- pourquoi n'est-ce pas aCLR qui réagit alors que c'est lui le modo du portfolio ?
> 2- pourquoi n'as-tu pas édité le message plutôt que le supprimer carrément ?
> 3- pourquoi toi-même en tant que modo n'écris- tu pas en vert ?



Erreur de ma part


----------



## PJG (19 Février 2018)

Deuxième Maine Coon


----------



## TiteLine (19 Février 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Deuxième Maine Coon



Il manque une couleur !!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2018)

TiteLine a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 120233



Prince et princesse ?


----------



## TiteLine (19 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Prince et princesse ?



Non c’est plutôt reine et valet, reine et esclave ou reine et bouffon


----------



## PJG (19 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2018)




----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2018)

@Apple.Geek



aCLR a dit:


> Voici les consignes à respecter pour la publication d'images dans cette section des forums.
> 
> 
> Les *images* ne doivent pas excéder un format de *800 × 800 pixels* et un poids de *300 Ko*. Si vous ne disposez pas d'outils pour effectuer ces opérations, un membre des forums, DocEvil, a développé un script, le PortfolioHelper, pour faciliter la préparation de vos images. C'est ce script qui a été utilisé pour adapter le fichier reproduit dans l'illustration ci-dessous.


----------



## PJG (19 Avril 2018)

Merci pour le lien.


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Avril 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Apple.Geek



Désolé je n’avais pas fait attention [emoji6]


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Avril 2018)

Pourquoi les photos ne doivent pas dépasser 800*800 ? Le poids je comprends (question d’espace d’hébergement) mais la taille ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Pourquoi les photos ne doivent pas dépasser 800*800 ?



C'est bien suffisant, non. Tu voudrais en faire quoi des photos plus grandes, créer une photothèque ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Avril 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est bien suffisant, non. Tu voudrais en faire quoi des photos plus grandes, créer une photothèque ?



De base mes photos sont en 2500*3500, un truc comme ça. Avec une compression on arrive sous les 150 Ko alors pourquoi limiter obligatoirement à 800*800 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2018)

Parce qu'avec un écran de 17" ça dépasse


----------



## PJG (19 Avril 2018)




----------



## sailman (20 Juin 2018)

Le roi de la maison,un petit Cairn terrier de 10 mois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2018)

Pfffffff ! Toutes ces photos de "poilus", ça commence à me fatiguer ! 

​


----------



## jogary (21 Juin 2018)

Mon Yuyuu !


----------



## jogary (21 Juin 2018)

J'ai quand même des doutes sur l'affrontement ! Ici  : aucun chat, NADA, rien 100 mètres à la ronde !  

PS: ta terrasse ressemble très étrangement à ... non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2018)

jogary a dit:


> PS: ta terrasse ressemble très étrangement à ... non ?



Normal ! Soit nous sommes des gens de goût, soit mon Lucky est déjà derrière ton Yuyuu !


----------



## PJG (21 Juin 2018)

En regardant bien dans l'oeil de Yuyuu, je vois que tu as changé de lunettes ou alors c'est ta nouvelle coupe de cheveux qui change ton visage.


----------



## jogary (21 Juin 2018)

Trop fort !


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! Toutes ces photos de "poilus", ça commence à me fatiguer !


Dis-donc *TheBig*, aurais-tu oublié la consigne de l'intervalle incompressible entre deux postages d'images ?
(je _delete_ la seconde vue de *Lucky* et tu nous la refait demain pour l'heure du thé, ok ?! ^_^)


----------



## jogary (21 Juin 2018)

En fait, mon Yuyu s'appelle Yuuki qui en japonais veut dire courage ! Et son vrai nom (LOF) est Luuki. Un Beagle. N'est-ce pas TheBigle ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Dis-donc *TheBig*, aurais-tu oublié la consigne de l'intervalle incompressible entre deux postages d'images ?
> (je _delete_ la seconde vue de *Lucky* et tu nous la refait demain pour l'heure du thé, ok ?! ^_^)



A première vue, je dirais "personnalité rigide" avec le doigt invariablement posé sur la couture du pantalon ... Un vrai modo pur et dur qui, heureusement, ne sévit que dans portfolio ! 

Je retourne au Bar où l'ambiance est quand même plus cool !


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A première vue, je dirais "personnalité rigide" avec le doigt invariablement posé sur la couture du pantalon ...


Hé hé, ne change pas de main, je sens qu'ça vient !


> Un vrai modo pur et dur qui, heureusement, ne sévit que dans portfolio !


Là voilà ta fameuse ritournelle anti-vert !

Mais faut que je te dise un truc mister grand gourou, les choses ont évolué depuis vBulletin pour les modérateurs. On a gagné le droit de faire la pluie et le beau temps sur tous les forums. Et ouais… Plus besoin de passer par le bistrot des modos pour demander aux copains d'avoiner, nan, on peut le faire direct ! Tu admettras que pour le coup, c'est super cool !



> Je retourne au Bar où l'ambiance est quand même plus cool !


C'est ça, va donc y cultiver ton image de rebelle en goguette !


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> (je _delete_ la seconde vue de *Lucky* et tu nous la refait demain pour l'heure du thé, ok ?! ^_^)










_— Dis, pourquoi n'est-il pas revenu ?!
— Peut-être qu'il n'aime pas le thé…_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2018)

Ton chaton est tellement mignon que je ne peux m'empêcher de poster la photo de "Swiffer", mon deuxième poilu ! 




Quelqu'un qui aime les matous ne peut être foncièrement mauvais ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ton chaton est tellement mignon que je ne peux m'empêcher de poster la photo de "Swiffer", mon deuxième poilu !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 123656
> 
> ...



C'est pas faux


----------



## PJG (25 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui aime les matous ne peut être foncièrement mauvais !​




Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas *faux*


Une *faux* !!! mais c'est bien sûr, c'est exactement ce dont j'ai besoin pour éliminer les chats du quartier.
Ceux qui pissent sur ma terrasse, ceux qui dorment sur les coussins de cette même ​terrasse, ceux qui mettent des poils partout sur les coussins, ceux qui grattent les carrés de jardin en laissant un beau cadeau, etc...
​


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2018)

Faut toujours qu'il fasse le con.


----------



## USB09 (24 Août 2018)

jahrom a dit:


> Faut toujours qu'il fasse le con.
> Voir la pièce jointe 123733


Le mien aussi, d’ailleur Il lui ressemble.


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2018)

Matou, vous avez dit matou? 
Les postures débiles, c'est la spécialité à mon Boris. Grand adepte du cat yoga devant l'Eternel. 

Par paquets de trois, c'est plus rigolo.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Fullcrum (5 Septembre 2018)

Beaucoup de célibataires ici 

Pour nettoyer tout ça je propre ça :


----------



## Xman (13 Septembre 2018)

she dwelt among


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2018)




----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 126074​


Il sait faire autre chose que tirer la langue ?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2018)

Oui, il sait faire J.-P. Sartre, comme ton avatar


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2018)




----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2018)

_Chatmouflage_







​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _Chatmouflage_
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 126502
> 
> ...



Plus net ??


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Plus net ??


Ne me demande pas la lune lorsque je shoote des êtres vivants.
D'une ça n'est pas ma tasse de thé. Et de deux, je suis plutôt café… 

L'occasion faisait que je suis allé chercher l'appareil pour saisir la scène. J'ai laissé l'ambiance lumineuse de la pièce tel quel, c'est à dire dans la pénombre du soir. Je me suis contorsionné comme j'ai pu pour cadrer l'enfilade. Et j'ai réglé l'appareil sur 1/2" à f 1.8 avec une mesure spot sur le popotin du multicolore sombre. Une inspiration bloquée plus tard, j'obtenais ça !


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2018)

Cela dit, il eut peut-être mieux valu que je partage cette image dans un sujet intitulé : _vos canapés et sofas en position occupée._

Hé hé


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2018)

Moi j'aime bien les photos de ti' pépères 
Même flous


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2018)

Les ravages de la télévision


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2019)




----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2019)

dure, dure, la vie de chatte 
​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2019)

Pauvre chat , mème pas un rayon de soleil pour ce réchauffer


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> dure, dure, la vie de chatte



C'est fou comme dans leur recherche de confort les chats aiment l'inconfort... 
Parce que les éléments du radiateur entre les côtes... Même avec une serviette.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2019)




----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 131077​


Victoria's secret !


----------



## PJG (2 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2019)




----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2019)

Mon Boris nous a quittés ce début mars. Il avait 12 ans. Il me manque.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (9 Mars 2019)

A ne pas confondre avec la Magic Mouse


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)




----------



## peyret (6 Avril 2019)

​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)




----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2019)

On les aime nos bêtes,
Mais quand même…

Il est con ce chien !
Tu lui dis assis et lui…
Qu'est-ce qu'il fait ?
La position du soumis…

Pratique pour les portraits en pied…
Avec sa gueule à terre
Et son panache en l'air !
Comment peux-tu cadrer ?

Comment rendre cela…
… présentable ?
Sans dénaturer l'animal,
Cela va de soi !





#cœuraveclesdoigts​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mai 2019)

Il y a quand même cette canine qui t'indique que le canidé y aura un moment, hein, qui dit "alors si je préfère ce doux lit d'herbe fraîche.
Et puis m'enquiquine pas, j'tai imprimé dans ma rétine..."

#tipépère


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2019)




----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Aucun animal n'a été maltraité durant la séance

​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2019)

S'emmerde pas ma Gribouille qui boit dans mon verre d'eau !



​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2019)




----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2019)

Fait chaud...


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2019)

Je vous présente Pixel (alias iChat 2.0), chaton de son état, et grand rigolo devant l'éternel. Autant dire que les postures décalées, c'est son fonds de commerce. 





​


----------



## asticotboy (24 Septembre 2019)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2019)

Petit bonjour de mon poilu ! 
​


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2019)

Coucou !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2020)




----------



## PJG (27 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Pour continuer la série (je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà posté ou non)


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2020)

je remercie* cordialement et chaleureusement le 1ᵉʳ officier Spok du vaisseau MacGé d'avoir pris l'initiative de téléporter mon petit chat jardinier de la planète _Postez vos plus beaux instants_ vers son satellite _Vos animaux domestiques en posture normale ou décalée,_ je vérifierai mes posts plus judicieusement à l'avenir...jarnicoton !

_* mine de rien ménage, redimensionnements et redirections (entre autres) sont nécessaires dans un forum digne de ce nom et demandent compétence et suivi, tron de l'air ! _


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> son satellite


Non, non, c'est bien une planète aussi !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2020)

Y a une certaine hiérarchie ? Non, ma Gribouille est gentille et laisse le coussin à Ulysse et prend le sac à courses... 



​


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

Z'ont l'air heureux d'être confinés, eux


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2020)

les invendus de la portée ?  confinés les 3 marmousets et basta !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2020)

In memoriam *Swiffer*
Un gentil poilu qui me rendait visite tous les jours depuis 6 mois ... 




​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Swiffer*


Parce que tu faisais les poussières avec ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2020)

Ma gribouille n'en a rien à faire du confinement



​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Dan74 (30 Mars 2020)

Hello, voila, c’était notre compagnon depuis 15 ans


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

@Dan74 Merci de respecter le délai de 24 heures entre deux posts ^^
Ainsi qu'un format de 800 x 800 px pour 300 Ko.


----------



## Findor (30 Mars 2020)

On l'a emmener dans la cour pendant le confinement... Elle était contente -->


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2020)

la cour...


----------



## Findor (30 Mars 2020)

Mon correcteur d'orthographe (que je vais désactiver) a mis du *ketchup* dans les *lasagnes*...

=> j'ai donc édité mon message.​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2020)

Ne jamais utiliser de correcteur, se corriger soi-même :wink:


----------



## Dan74 (30 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> @Dan74 Merci de respecter le délai de 24 heures entre deux posts ^^


pardon , j'avais pas compris


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

Dan74 a dit:


> pardon , j'avais pas compris


Euh… Bah relis donc les consignes !


----------



## Dan74 (30 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Euh… Bah relis donc les consignes !


Merci, c’est fait, je sors. Bonne continuation


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2020)

Dur, dur, le confinement


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)

Ça c'est du chachat


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Findor (4 Avril 2020)

Ça tu l'as dis : maintenant notre maison est envahi de *9* chats. Heureusement maintenant on les a tous stérilisé. Mais le prix on l'a vu passé... *9* chats...


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

Findor a dit:


> Ça tu l'as dis


Oui ! Quatre messages au-dessus du tien, j'ai dis de relire les consignes de partage des images sur le portfolio ! Là, tu es dans les clous niveau format mais question poids, tu es loin du compte. Merci de respecter ces fichues consignes !

*Edit : du coup, j'ai déplacé ton image hors-consignes vers le sujet taillé pour ça ^^*


----------



## sailman (4 Avril 2020)

Voici Guy,un petit cairn de 2 ans et 1/2


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

sailman a dit:


> Voici Guy,un petit cairn de 2 ans et 1/2


Hum… Voici les consignes de partage des images en vigueur depuis la création du portfolio !


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Avril 2020)




----------



## Findor (5 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> tu es dans les clous niveau format mais question poids, tu es loin du compte.


Ah ! D'accord je réduirais donc la taille des photos pour les prochaines fois.


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2020)

@Jura39 : c'est ton âne ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Jura39 : c'est ton âne ?


Non , ils sont sur mes terrains que je prête
C'est comme les miens , je m'en occupe 
Il y en a deux


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Je vous présente Sandwich !

Inutile de commencer à glousser du p'tit nom du rouquin de la dernière portée de la pitchoune, dans deux minutes vous verserez une larme !

Début janvier, je reçois un mail dans mon dossier des petites annonces ! Teins me dis-je ?! Je n'ai pourtant pas posté d'annonce pour donner des chatons !? la Pitchoune est vautrée dans les coussins, à se faire papouiller dorloter et tout ce qu'on veut bien, mais son ventre n'est pas plein !

Je clique sur le mail. Horreur ! Une famille en deuil venait m'annoncer la disparition d'un fiston de la pitchoune… Écrasé par une auto ! Ouille ! Pas cool les enclumes qui bombent dans les quartiers habités ! Mais bon, ça fait parti des risques dans la vie d'un félidé… 

Je compatis à leur douleur tout en pensant : _mes chéris, la prochaine fois que la pitchoune prend du bide après s'être dandinée devant les matous, je pense à vous !_ Trois mois passent. La Pitchoune prend du ventre et met bas sa portée. Clic-clac kodak, je chope l'appareil, tire le portrait de la fratrie et poste un message aux endeuillés de Janvier.

Juste un petit coucou, une belle image des derniers nés teintée d'une légère allusion à l'adoption. Un frémissement de vie au beau début de confinement…

Et vous savez quoi ? Ça faisait trois mois qu'ils cherchaient un nouveau compagnon à quatre pattes. Trois mois qu'ils essuyaient les échecs, les désillusions et des impasses sur _le good corner_. Trois mois qu'ils se faisaient balader par des annonceurs peu scrupuleux, avides et pipoteurs. Bref, trois mois de tristesse supplémentaire !

Alors vous pensez bien… Lorsque mon message carillonna dans le téléphone, pour cette famille, la fin du calvaire sonna !






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vous présente Sandwich !
> 
> Inutile de commencer à glousser du p'tit nom du rouquin de la dernière portée de la pitchoune, dans deux minutes vous verserez une larme !
> 
> ...


​Je l'ai toujours dit : celui qui aime les poilus ne peut être foncièrement mauvais !  ... 

Beau geste !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2020)

Tu n'pouvais pas reculer d'un pas ?
Tu étais le dos au mur ?
Un vide de trente mètres ?
Deux pattes coupées ça n'est rien !
Les copains s'en foutent…


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu n'pouvais pas reculer d'un pas ?
> Tu étais le dos au mur ?
> Un vide de trente mètres ?
> Deux pattes coupées ça n'est rien !
> Les copains s'en foutent…


Une chose à la fois. La elle ne penche pas, la leçon numéro 1 semble apprise.
Le cadrage c'est la leçon numéro 2


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

J'vais arriver


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2020)

Mais faut couper le rab' de collier anti-puces...


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais faut couper le rab' de collier anti-puces...


Ça ne me gène absolument pas, au contraire !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Helas, il n'est plus la 




​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2020)

Les chats aussi se confinent​


----------



## Findor (3 Mai 2020)

Photo de notre chat perdu (la mère) en *2018. *


C'était mon plus bel instant de la voir comme ça. Avant qu'elle ne parte pour ne plus jamais revenir.​


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2020)

Par contre ils ne respectent pas la distanciation sociale.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre ils ne respectent pas la distanciation sociale.


Si, si, ils respectent. C'est la distanciation physique qu'ils ne respectent pas...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

elle me manque cette boule de poils


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Mai 2020)

je vous présente Luna née en 2008, alias la précieuse, elle est caractérielle et effraie Lola


----------



## patxito (10 Mai 2020)

Voici Patxi, 15 ans au compteur, toujours vaillant


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2020)

@WheelNelly Je ne sais pas si le passe droit permet de poster plus d'une image par 24 heures par contre !

/me va demander à Zebig et revient te dire ! 


Edith : Nelly, ton passe-droit permanent ne couvre hélas pas le reste des consignes applicables sur le portfolio. Je t'invite donc à reposter après le délai imparti entre deux partages d'images.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> @WheelNelly Je ne sais pas si le passe droit permet de poster plus d'une image par 24 heures par contre !
> 
> /me va demander à Zebig et revient te dire !
> 
> ...


Sorry je voulais les mettre les 2 dans 1 pas arrivé...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Sorry je voulais les mettre les 2 dans 1 pas arrivé...


C'eut été pareil, hé hé. Le deal c'est une image par message et par jour pour chaque sujet.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'eut été pareil, hé hé. Le deal c'est une image par message et par jour pour chaque sujet.


Je crois que Nelly voulait dire les deux dans le même cadre, mais il parait que le toutou se méfie du greffier.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Mai 2020)

Mina (disparue en été 2017) la meilleure pote à Lola


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Findor (17 Mai 2020)

On a fait tombé les pommes de terres dans leur soupe... Et ça a éclaboussé partout. Heureusement ils ont quand même bien aimé(e)s le repas.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

mon fond d'écran. Elle avait 4ans, et dire qu'elle va faire 10ans !!


----------



## Findor (20 Mai 2020)

Ma Tigrouuuuux  !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

Findor a dit:


> Ma Tigrouuuuux  !​


Pas contente la vahiné tigrée, hé hé hé


----------



## Findor (20 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas contente



plutôt contrariée d'avoir une fleur *rouge* (elle préfère le *rose*) sur la tête.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

@*Findor*
Attention , c'est une photo par jour .
Le modérateur va pas être content


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Par jour ou avec 24h de délai ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2020)

J'en ai un peu marre aujourd'hui ! 

​


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Par jour ou avec 24h de délai ?


Avec vingt-quatre heures pardi !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Mai 2020)

Ma regrettée disparue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Bien cachée


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

On devrait ouvrir un fil annexe 'vos animaux domestiques en train de radasser'


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sur fond rouge


Petit Sandwich et Joséphine vus de dessus…






… ​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

@*aCLR*
Superbe 
Ils ont quel âge ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

Je te renvoie au message #778 pour le décompte !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je te renvoie au message #778 pour le décompte !


Merci


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Petit Sandwich et Joséphine vus de dessus…
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 174901
> 
> ...


Il n'a pas été adopté alors ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Il n'a pas été adopté alors ?


Laisse-lui le temps de grandir !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Laisse-lui le temps de grandir !


Addendum…

Bien qu'il soit réglementairement admis de donner ou céder les chatons à partir de huit semaines ; les "éleveurs" attentionnés, ou non soumis à une question de rentabilité, savent que les chatons n'ont pas encore tous appris les bonnes manières, de la part de leur mère. Aussi, si tu veux adopter un chaton qui ne griffe pour un oui ou un non, il faut que sa maman l'ait tabassé avant. C'est à dire qu'elle lui ait enseigné les bonnes manières entre la huitième et la dixième semaine. Autrement, tu ne pourras lui enseigner par toi-même et des égratignures couvriront tes mains, bras et autres parties du corps lors de vos séances de jeux.
Autrement dit, le _quick'n'dirty_ n'est pas de mise en matière d'élevage, en tout cas par chez moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Mai 2020)

Lola et sa Mina


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Mai 2020)

Lola à l'honneur cette semaine !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2020)

Skippy le chatgourou boxeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mai 2020)

Mais non, il elle essaye d'attraper la Lune
[Edit] correction suite au message de Romuald


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

D'abord c'est 'elle', ensuite c'est juste le brin d'herbe qu'on lui agite au dessus du museau qu'elle veut attraper. Elle est très joueuse


----------



## DuncanLPP (26 Mai 2020)

Bonjour  

Mon petit mâle Plume regardant par la fenêtre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Mai 2020)

Le jour de ses 1an ! où j'ai pris conscience que Ma vie, sans ELLE, ne mérite pas d'être continuée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

le jour de son arrivée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2020)

Je vous présente mon deuxième poilu : Pistache ... 

​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2020)

On voit là le jeune pépère qui a encore ses roubignoles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## DuncanLPP (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2020)

Et voilà mon futur 3ième poilu, doudou !
Si toutefois il accepte de rester avec moi ...







​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2020)

Sacré pépère  
Si tu lui demande : "mais quèce tu bois Doudou dis-donc ?"
Il te répondra : " du lait en beau bidon !" (miaaaww)


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> du lait en beau bidon


Ah qu'il est beau, le débit de l'eau
Ah qu'il est laid, le débit de lait
.../...
Mais il garde pour lui les beaux bidons de lait de la babé jolie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2020)

Pas envahissante ma Gribouille





Photo pourrie faite avec mon téléphone que je satelliserais bien si je pouvais en acheter un de meilleure qualité.
Quoiqu'un téléphone ça sert à téléphoner, non ?​


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas envahissante ma Gribouille​


Pas envahissante mais floue


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas envahissante mais floue


T'as pas lu les petites lettres


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as pas lu les petites lettres


Non, je ne regarde que les images   
​

PPF


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

Je vais passer pour une balance, ce n'ai pas le but recherché, c juste une boutade :
@aCLR cette photo ci, aussi, on la déjà vu. éh oh les modo il n'y aurait pas du relâchement là !


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je vais passer pour une balance, ce n'ai pas le but recherché, c juste une boutade :
> @aCLR cette photo ci, aussi, on la déjà vu. éh oh les modo il n'y aurait pas du relâchement là !


C'est effectivement le même chat, mais la pose est différente : #785


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

son bout de collier n'a toujours pas été coupé ! sur ses mots, c l'heure de l'apéro !


----------



## iphone4680 (31 Mai 2020)

*Note de la modération : Aperçu > outils > ajuster la taille > 800 px !

Merci de lire les consignes rappelées par @litobar71 !*


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non, je ne regarde que les images










Tu veux ma photo ?!   ​


----------



## litobar71 (1 Juin 2020)

ce si trognon petit toutou           #852          m'a tout l'air d'avoir une taille un _poil_ trop grande !
iphone4680  les photos ne doivent pas dépasser les 800 x 800 pixels et peser plus de 300 Ko pour que chaque lecteur puisse les charger et les consulter facilement même avec un débit internet faiblard.
chaque post de photo se doit d'être espacé du précédent par un intervalle d'au moins 24 heures zéro-zéro, c'est marqué dans les consignes du portfolio ici ➠            #1


----------



## patxito (1 Juin 2020)

Revoici le Patxi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2020)

Coucou !!!!  

​


----------



## Neyres (4 Juin 2020)

Je vous présente *Filou*


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2020)

Gribouille navigatrice affine les réglages



​


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2020)

Première fois que je vois un bout lové scotché, faut pas en avoir besoin en urgence.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Première fois que je vois un bout lové scotché, faut pas en avoir besoin en urgence.


C'est le 2e ris, donc il commence à y avoir de l'air. En bon marin, je l'ai vu venir, le premier est déjà pris. Le 2e prend la place de la bordure parce qu'il n'y avait pas l'accastillage pour lui. En 10 ans il a servi une fois pendant une heure en traversant l'estuaire de la Loire.
Et puis Gribouille  était là pour m'aider


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2020)

- Matelot Toum'aï, ça penche
- Oui, Capitaine Gribouille, mais on dit ça gite



​


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2020)

Peut-être que le bateau gite (encore que, vu l'angle que fait l'aussière avec le chandelier, hum !), mais la photo elle penche


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2020)

C'est ma licence artistique 
Et pis c'est pas une aussière, c'est un bras de spi en Dyneema®


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juin 2020)

Danette


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

@*WheelNelly*
Attention à la taille de ta photo 
Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est ma licence artistique
> Et pis c'est pas une aussière, c'est un bras de spi en Dyneema®


J'ai dit aussière parce que je ne sais pas si beaucoup ici savent ce qu'est un bras de spi


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

@*WheelNelly*
Super mignon " Danette "


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> mais la photo elle penche



Si peu…






​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2020)

Ma Gribouille trop curieuse a fait plouf !!!
Utile le gilet de sauvetage, même si les chats savent nager, une bonne aide.
Et en plus, il a fallu la rincer à l'eau douce...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juin 2020)

La pauvre, ça a dû être une horreur pour elle


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2020)

Ça lui est arrivé une seconde fois une semaine plus tard.
La première fois c'est en se penchant qu'elle est tombée du bateau, la seconde, sur un ponton elle a eu peur de quelqu'un qui marchait vite et a raté la marche...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2020)

Pauvre capitaine Gribouille !!!!! Elle m'a l'air toute penaude !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pauvre capitaine Gribouille !!!!! Elle m'a l'air toute penaude !


Bin oui, après ça elle est repassée matelot et moi muté capitaine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko


Posté en direct, via iPhone hier, ça ne se met pas au bon format ? Oups


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> ça ne se met pas au bon format ?


Non !


WheelNelly a dit:


> Oups










Comme tu dis… Oups !

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)

Et maintenant Danette est dans les cloues ? m'enfin les rayures !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juin 2020)

Faut qu'elle se repose pour faire la java cette nuit


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2020)

Gribouille vient de ferler le spi



​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Mimi ce Danette


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mimi ce Danette


Je crois que c'est une fille...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois que c'est une fille...


Oupss


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2020)

Gribouille s'est fait une amie



​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2020)

Gribouille à moins d'un mois



​


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Juin 2020)

Mon chat révolté par l'annonce du confinement voulait s'en prendre aux forces de l'ordre 
(Il n'est pas noir à cause du contrejour, mais parce qu'il est noir !)
(Et ce fut une des rares fois que j'aie regardé TF1 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juin 2020)




----------



## asticotboy (12 Juin 2020)

Shaïna


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2020)

Pourquoi Gribouille a-t-elle l'air de faire la tête ? 
Parce que je l'ai remise trois fois par ce hublot 



​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Shaïna n'a pas l'air d'apprécier son déguisement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2020)

Conversation avec mon poilu :

Moi : Ho, Lucky ! C'est quoi cette photo de Gribouille que j'ai trouvé dans ton panier ??? 
Lucky : Bin quoi, c'est qu'elle est belle Gribouille ! ... Elle a l'air sympa et gentille aussi !
Moi : Arf ! Il est amoureux ! ... il est amoureux ! ... gna gna gna ! 
Lucky : T'as vu, j'ai brossé mon petit smoking ! Classe hein ?... Tiens, passe moi ton gsm !
Moi : Pour quoi faire ?
Lucky : Vais essayer de chatter avec Gribouille ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2020)

Purée ! J'ai pas son numéro !  




Si t'es d'accord de me conduire chez Gribouille, j'accepte de monter dans ton Tepee de merde !
Mais je mettrai une cagoule ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2020)

Il a encore ses roubignoles ton poilu ?
Parce que gribouille y a longtemps qu'on lui a ligaturé les trompes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il a encore ses roubignoles ton poilu ?



Euh ! non !!!! 

En fait, en Belgique, tu ne peux plus adopter un chat sans qu'il ne soit stérilisé et pucé afin d'éviter la prolifération des chats errants.

Mais, je te rassure pour leur éventuelle future union, Lucky possède son petit passeport européen en bonne et due forme !  

Il est également très chic dans son petit smoking et dans le quartier, les voisins l'appellent James Bond !


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> les voisins l'appellent James Bond !


Gribouille va donc passer au shaker, pas à la cuillère


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2020)

Il aura intérêt à y aller mollo, parce que Gribouille maintenant elle te boxe un chat avec 6 kilos dans la patte...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2020)

J'ai cloné ma Gribouille



​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*
Il est beau ton chat avec ses belles moustaches blanches


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai cloné ma Gribouille


On a le droit de faire ça ?!




​

Petit Sandwich nous quitte demain… Cheeseburger et Croque-Madame ont déjà quitté le nid !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

@aCLR 
Sympa les prénoms de tes chatons


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai cloné ma Gribouille​



Même pas besoin de cloner ... mes 2 poilus le font pour moi !  


​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2020)

Pirouette, la maman de Gribouille, se cache dans cette photo...



​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille s'occupe de l'avitaillement



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille s'occupe de l'avitaillement​



 ... Trop fort, Capitaine Gribouille !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2020)

Si jamais Capitaine Gribouille a besoin d'aide, appelle Lucky ... Pour l'instant il se prend pour Batman ! 


​


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille s'occupe de l'avitaillement​


vu sa tête je pense qu'elle trouve que ça manque de poisson


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> vu sa tête je pense qu'elle trouve que ça manque de poisson


Attend la livraison de ce soir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2020)

ariane202 a dit:


> Salut monsieur / dame
> Besoin de liquidités d'urgence pour rembourser une dette, commencer un nouvel achat ou réaliser un projet? C'est la solution à vos problèmes. Avec mon avocat et ma banque, nous proposons des prêts personnels de 2 000 à 5 000 000 euros, pour tous les nécessiteux.
> Faites passer le message pour aider ceux qui en ont besoin.
> Contactez uniquement l'adresse suivante:
> ...



Bonjour Madame Ariane,

Je m'appelle Lucky et je suis un chat (enfin ... un poilu comme ils disent).
Je souhaiterais emprunter de quoi m'acheter un bateau parce que mon humain ne possède qu'un Tepee de merde.
Je peux rembourser environ 30 croquettes par mois.
Si ça vous convient, n'hésitez pas à me contacter : Lucky@meow.com


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2020)

Ça y est, elle a été éjectée, on peut revenir à nos petits animaux d'amour...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille a pêché son repas



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille a pêché son repas​



 ... J'adore son petit harnais de sauvetage !!!!  ... 

Quand je pense que, pour rigoler, j'avais acheté un petit noeud papillon pour Lucky et que je ne suis jamais arrivé à lui faire porter ...


----------



## Neyres (17 Juin 2020)

Un peu de diversité...c'est Poupoule ..


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> c'est Poupoule ..


Un peu punk !
Elle nous fait un pogo ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'adore son petit harnais de sauvetage !!!!  ...
> 
> Quand je pense que, pour rigoler, j'avais acheté un petit noeud papillon pour Lucky et que je ne suis jamais arrivé à lui faire porter ...


Tu n'avais pas une photo ?


----------



## Neyres (17 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un peu punk !
> Elle nous fait un pogo ?


C'est une poule de Soie , une race un peu strange ... ma femme adore, moi elles me font beaucoup rire, surtout lorsqu'elle court à travers le jardin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

lucky Gribouille on joue à cache cache ? 1 2 3


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> lucky Gribouille on joue à cache cache ? 1 2 3



 OK pour une partie de cache cache ! 
De toutes manières, Lucky perd tout le temps ...
En plus, il se demande pourquoi ! 




​Conversation avec mon poilu :

Lui : Ce matin j'ai surpris deux vers de terre en train de copuler !  
Moi : Des lombrics ??? 
Lui : Plutôt des lubriques arffffff ! 
Moi : pffffffff !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> OK pour une partie de cache cache !
> De toutes manières, Lucky perd tout le temps ...
> En plus, il se demande pourquoi !
> 
> ...


Il ressemble pas a son maitre


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille fait la tournée des popottes... 





Capitaine Gribouille annonce qu'elle va cesser là de poster ses photos de navigatrice au risque de se répèter ​


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille annonce qu'elle va cesser là de poster ses photos de navigatrice au risque de se répèter ​


Nan ! Encore ! Même des kipenche™


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan ! Encore ! Même des kipenche™


Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !!!! Capitaine Gribouille doit continuer !!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan ! Encore ! Même des kipenche





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !!!! Capitaine Gribouille doit continuer !!!!!


Je lui en parle cette nuit...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Génial "Poupoule"


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Génial "Poupoule"


Je veux la voir sur un bateau


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je veux la voir sur un bateau


Une poule mouillée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

eh les gars je suis au starbuck c’est soporifique


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je veux la voir sur un bateau


C'est possible !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2020)

Conversation avec mon poilu :

Moi : Tu sais ce qu'est un Manul ? ( Manul ou chat de Pallas )
Lui : Non, mais bon, je m'en fiche ! ... ça ne m'en touche pas une surtout que je n'en ai plus ! 
Moi : C'est un chat des steppes froides d'Asie Centrale ... un sacré costaud !
Lui : Et alors ? ça va changer ma vie de le savoir ? Il va me donner ses croquettes, peut-être ?
Moi : Il est asocial, agressif, solitaire et hyper territorial !
Lui : P..... il fallait que ça tombe sur moi ... mon humain est un Manul !  ... 

PPF



Pendant que j'y suis, patte d'amitié à capitaine Gribouille ! 
​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je lui en parle cette nuit...


J'ai parlé au capitaine Gribouille, elle a dit ok poste les photos et rends les accro, après je me présente à la présidence de la république...
Capitaine Gribouille inspecte les filières, on rigole pas avec la sécurité...



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille inspecte les filières, on rigole pas avec la sécurité...​



Ah ! Capitaine Gribouille ... mieux que Batman, Superman, Spiderman et Catwoman réunis !!!!!! Hein Lucky ???
Lucky : Ouais ! Elle est vraiment top !    ... Tu crois que j'ai mes chances ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ! Capitaine Gribouille ... mieux que Batman, Superman, Spiderman et Catwoman réunis !!!!!! Hein Lucky ???
> Lucky : Ouais ! Elle est vraiment top !    ... Tu crois que j'ai mes chances ?


Il lui manque pas un truc a Lucky pour draguer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il lui manque pas un truc a Lucky pour draguer


Il a la prestance, l'élégance et l'intelligence ... Tu ne voudrais pas qu'il ait des c..... en plus ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il a la prestance, l'élégance et l'intelligence ... Tu ne voudrais pas qu'il ait des c..... en plus ?


C'est un plus quand mème


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Désolée j'étais au lit sur iPhone (je n'y arrivai pas) 
Là je m'étire après un gros Nono !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juin 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille va débarquer...
Tous au Gaaarrdàvous !



​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

@*WheelNelly*
Il a quel âge ce petit minou ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Mignon  ce "Gribouille "


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

@Jura39 c'est Danette elle a eu 2 mois la semaine dernière (chez ma cadette)


----------



## Neyres (20 Juin 2020)

coucou !!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

@*Neyres*
C'est quoi cette bestiole ???????


----------



## Neyres (20 Juin 2020)

Des serpents des blés ... inoffensifs  
C'est un Zoo ici


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille va débarquer...
> Tous au Gaaarrdàvous !
> ​


Au sifflet de bosco : 2 coups longs, 2 coups brefs.
(Et on dit parés à rendre les honneurs, pas gaaarrdàvous)

j'espère que le capitaine Gribouille n'a pas définitivement quitté le bord.


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2020)

J'ai eu plusieurs animaux de compagnie mais je n'ai pas ici les photos donc je ne peux pas les montrer. Je n'en ai plus aucun depuis plus de 15 ans si pas 20.

J'ai eu plusieurs fois des poissons d'aquarium dont un piranha (serrasalmus nattereri) qui était un cadeau de rupture de ma petite amie quand j'avais 17 ans. Un superbe chat dont j'ai oublié la race, c'est ceux qui ont un pelage gris avec des lignes plus foncées mais le ventre, le col et les pattes avant sont blancs. J'ai eu un couple de canaris, qui s'est d'ailleurs reproduit. Et un autre animal intéressant, une mygale (grammostola rosea) que ma mère ne supportait pas et m'a obligé à m'en débarrasser (j'en ai fait don au zoo d'Anvers).

Le piranha et la mygale étaient intéressants à étudier. Je passais mon temps à améliorer leur environnement, à prendre des notes et à les filmer.


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2020)

Puisque le fil porte sur nos animaux en posture normale ou décalée, voici une anecdote au sujet de Jérôme, le piranha.

Un jour, je rentre à la maison et vais voir l'aquarium. Pas de trace de Jérôme. En revanche, je vois que le bac d'élevage des poissons destinés à l'alimentation de Jérôme est renversé et coulé. C'est un truc en plastique transparent, qui flotte dans l'aquarium et est alimenté par son eau via des fentes. Plus de poissons sauf un dont la moitié arrière était manquante, qui était encore vivant et essayait d'avancer avec ce qui lui restait de nageoires. J'avais planté des algues et plantes aquatiques assez volumineuses et le piranha se planquait derrière. Apparemment, il avait été pris de fringale et avait attaqué le bac. La violence de ses mouvements avait déraciné une algue. Et puis en bougeant la tête lentement, horizontalement, pour le chercher, lui faisait de même dans les plantes et nos regards ont fini par se croiser. Je me suis dit en le regardant dans l'oeil, "Si t'avais des pattes, je te ferais nettoyer les chiottes avec une brosse à dents".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juin 2020)

Danette tiens plus droite que moi, aujourd'hui. A contrario d'hier, elle reçu son 1er vaccin et fit une syncope. Elle ressemble bien à sa patronne qui a la phobie des aiguilles !


----------



## Neyres (21 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elles sont ou les photos ??



Patience ... voici les poissons..


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

*@Neyres*

Attention , c'est une photo par jour


----------



## Neyres (21 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *@Neyres*
> 
> Attention , c'est une photo par jour



Pff, je suis là encore dans 2 semaines


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2020)

Ho Lucky ! Espèce d'empoté ...  
Si tu crois séduire Capitaine Gribouille comme ça ... C'est raté !  

​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille a cru un instant avoir Lucky entre les pattes... 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2020)

Suis fin prêt !
Alors, ça vient cette fréquence ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2020)

Message de la modération

@Neyres Merci de respecter l'intervalle de 24 heures entre deux partages !
@Lio70 Merci pour les partages de souvenirs animaliers mais en images, c'est mieux !
@les_autres Merci de se calmer sur les commentaires inutiles !

Do you copy ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2020)

Lucky, j'ai 10 ans, j'ai les trompes ligaturées, je dors 20 heures par jour mais je suis une chieuse, tu verrais comment je me le manipule le Toum'aï... J'ai pas de radio amateur ni de BLU, je ne navigue plus, je ne suis plus intéressante. Lucky s'il te plait, oublie moi. Notre relation est sans avenir. En plus je suis sûre que tu as un accent à couper au couteau...
J'en suis à ma première vie, nous chats en avons 9, tu n'a qu'à attendre que je renaisse, dans dix ans !





PS : tu as vu la belle photo encadrée derrière moi ?​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lucky, j'ai 10 ans, j'ai les trompes ligaturées, je dors 20 heures par jour mais je suis une chieuse, tu verrais comment je me le manipule le Toum'aï... J'ai pas de radio amateur ni de BLU, je ne navigue plus, je ne suis plus intéressante. Lucky s'il te plait, oublie moi. Notre relation est sans avenir. En plus je suis sûre que tu as un accent à couper au couteau...
> J'en suis à ma première vie, nous chats en avons 9, tu n'a qu'à attendre que je renaisse, dans dix ans !



Salut Capitaine Gribouille !
T'en fais pas pour tout ça ! Moi j'ai 4 ans et déjà plus de roubignoles !
Contrairement aux humains qui n'ont qu'une vie (ça craint !) nous on aura encore 8 chances de se rencontrer aux hasards de nos pérégrinations futures !  
Je me demandais pourquoi, depuis hier, j'avais droit à une double dose de câlins et de croquettes moëlleuses ... Maintenant que je t'ai lu, j'ai compris !
Je t'envoie une grosse patte d'amitié et, pour la petite histoire, je n'ai pas d'accent ... OK ! Une pointe de chti peut-être ! 
Pour l'instant, je regarde par la fenêtre en me disant que la vie est belle, mais parfois merdique aussi !
A bientôt, Capitaine !  

​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir Lucky, pour que tu comprennes cette photo de Capitaine Gribouille, il faut écouter ce qu'il y a dessous...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

Je suis plus chien, dans ma vie (qui est une chienne). 
Il me faut avoir du chien...
Là ma cop's Mina était toujours là


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille règle la GV



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille règle la GV​



Quel courage, Capitaine Gribouille ! 
Moi, la mer, ça me fiche les boules (enfin, façon de parler, bien entendu ... parce que moi, les boules ...  )


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2020)

Zebig, ton chat il te regarde quand même en se demandant "mais c'est qui ce zozo ?!"


----------



## Neyres (25 Juin 2020)

Hello, 
Poupoule a eu des poupoussins


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2020)

Chabotté, 16 ans en pleine activité  


s.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2020)

Gribouille, (pas encore capitaine), tète Pirouette sa maman pour la dernière fois. 
Dans la seconde qui à suivi cette photo, Pirouette a bien fait comprendre à gribouille que c'était fini d'être un bébé... 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2020)

Euh ! Moi aussi j'ai été jeune ! 
Mais je ne me souviens plus de ma maman !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

Ma maman d'adoption à moi, c'est Nelly !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille, quelque part sur cette photo, s'intéresse à la conversation des voisins



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Juin 2020)

@East_ : fait attention aux règles sinon tu va te faire taper sur les doigts   
Les règles sont :

1 photo par jour (toutes les 24h) sur ce topic
résolution max : 800x800px (et 300ko)
Il y a d'autres sujet du Portfolio avec des règles identiques. Tu peux y poster d'autres photos de Odile si tu veux en poster plus d'une par jour (et si elles sont bien adapté au sujet)
Et sur la Terrasse il y a ce sujet (sans ces règles) : En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2020)

Capitaine gribouille fait une enquête criminelle... 




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2020)

Quelle énergie, Capitaine Gribouille ! 
Moi, j'en manque en ces temps-ci... suis obligé de recharger !...


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine gribouille fait une enquête criminelle...


Le meurtrier a été relaxé pour vice de procédure, l'enquêteur ayant mangé les preuves.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2020)

Lucky drague Capitaine Gribouille qui s’en tape. Et vous me réveillez pour ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

Je m'en lèche les babines !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2020)

Gribouille apprend la couture, normal c'est une fille 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Lucky drague Capitaine Gribouille qui s’en tape. Et vous me réveillez pour ça ?​



*YOU'RE TALKING TO ME ?????*






Moi : Bon Lucky, arrête de faire ton Robert ... T'es pas crédible !
Lucky : Mwouais ! C'était pour épater Capitaine Gribouille !​


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *YOU'RE TALKING TO ME ?????*​



 :baille:


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

Fait trop chaud ! je me cache


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2020)

Gribouille souhaite qu'on la laisse un peu tranquille dorénavant...
Elle trouve que son roman Capitaine Gribouille ne lui a pas beaucoup rempli le compte en banque et que c'est Toum'aï qui a récolté plein de like.



​


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2020)

Bon, d'accord. Mais c'est pas tout ça : quand est-ce qu'on mange ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2020)

Ai-je entendu gamelle ?!








​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2020)

Médor


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Médor


Au rapport !


----------



## East_ (30 Juin 2020)

Et rebonjour, 

Je mets donc cette fois ci la photo de ma chatoune Odile qui est cette fois dans des bonnes condition photos  (Pardon pour la modération, je n'avais pas lu les règles des photos je l'avoue ..)

Et comme vous pouvez le constatez elle tire assez souvent la langue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Odile comme t'es mimi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Au rapport !


J'arrive !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Juin 2020)

On dirait que le jouet fait partie de la plante derrière ce gentil toutou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gribouille souhaite qu'on la laisse un peu tranquille dorénavant...
> Elle trouve que son roman Capitaine Gribouille ne lui a pas beaucoup rempli le compte en banque et que c'est Toum'aï qui a récolté plein de like.​



Ces humains ... Tous des profiteurs et des esclavagistes !  
Faut prévenir Odile parce qu'elle va y passer aussi !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2020)

Oh, un chat bleu, vite une Gribouille à la bouille grise...
À 18h53...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2020)

Et l'ombre de Gribouille se fit plus grosse qu'elle
Et le cœur du petit oiseau s'arrêta de battre
La trouille 



​


----------



## East_ (1 Juillet 2020)

Hier je vous ai présenté Odile, ce matin j'ai le plaisir de vous montrer son enfant Otis !

Quand j'ai adopté Odile c'était un chat abandonné dans la rue mais ce que je ne savais pas c'est que celle-ci allait un beau matin en rentrant du travail allait me montré 5 magnifiques chaton :3 (bon en vrai je l'ai su quand je suis allez chez la vt mais je romance l'histoire). 
De tout les chatons Otis est celui que j'ai gardé avec ma compagne (les autres on fait le bonheur de ma famille) et celui ci est un vrai joueur qui va courir dans tout l'appartement à 5h du matin pour sauté dans le lit avec un petit jouet dans la bouche (et oui lui aussi tire la langue  )


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oh, un chat bleu, vite une Gribouille à la bouille grise...
> À 18h53...


On en attendait une autre à partir de 21h36… 



…………………


East_ a dit:


> je n'avais pas lu les règles des photos je l'avoue


T'inquiète… ^^

Médor, lui, ne lit qu'en diagonale… Va comprendre pourquoi ! 










​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)

Lola est pensive !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2020)

Attention, attention !!!
À 18h53 Zebig va pleurer de bonheur et peut-être faire une petite goutte de pipi dans son slip...
Lucky à l'aide...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2020)

Gribouille d'amour à 1 mois ne s'attendait pas à avoir une vie si palpitante... 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2020)

Modif, c'est l'Human qui fait sa goutte le premier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2020)

C'est traître d'attaquer mon humain avec une photo de chaton mignon ! 
Mais après tout, qu'il se débrouille ... moi, je m'en lave les pattes ! 





(trop craquante, la petite Gribouille !)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

On a dit Attaque ! alors à l'attaque


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille va cesser d'être une star au risque de se répèter (mais y'en aura d'autres de Gribouille).



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2020)

Moi : Ho Lucky ! Par hasard, tu aurais des origines anglaises ?
Lucky : bin non ! 
Moi : mascotte des Royal Guards dans une de tes vies antérieures, peut être ?
Lucky : non ! Pourquoi ?
Moi : Pour rien, c'était juste pour demander ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2020)

J'ai hésité avec PVPBP parce qu'une partie de cette image fait la présentation de mon portfolio professionnel 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai hésité avec PVPBP parce qu'une partie de cette image fait la présentation de mon portfolio professionnel ​



Et voilà ! ... L'exemple parfait de notre pauvre condition d'exploités ! 

Moi, je touche le fond ! On m'oblige à faire une pub pour des biscottes à la con !
En plus, avec un slogan à chier du style : "Les biscottes, chat dépote !" ...  

Alors, Gribouille, Odile, Otis, Chabotté, Médor, Poupoule, Lola, Danette et tous nos autres compagnons d'infortune, y compris les poissons rouges unissons-nous contre nos humains, vils profiteurs, et n'acceptons plus de leur servir de faire-valoir pour avoir des "like" gratos !

Et qu'ils en prennent de la graine (ne bave pas trop Poupoule, ils ne sont pas partageurs) ... 

 ... Pauvre de moi ...


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, Gribouille, Odile, Otis, Chabotté, Médor, Poupoule, Lola, Danette et tous nos autres compagnons d'infortune, y compris les poissons rouges unissons-nous contre nos humains, vils profiteurs, et n'acceptons plus de leur servir de faire-valoir pour avoir des "like" gratos !


Tu peux ajouter Moustache à la liste, qui s'en foutait royalement en 1984 et préférait aller ch... dans les légumes du jardin.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2020)

/mode TheBig on

Elle : Et moi alors ? Tu postes sans même me nommer ?
Moi : Ben... tu y tiens vraiment ?
Elle : OUI !
Moi : Bon, tu l'auras voulu. Je vous présente Belza, dite Louloute, dite miss Radasse (20 heures de sommeil par jour), dite la Boule (sa position quand elle dort), dite l'amphore (vue du dessus après qu'elle se soit goinfrée), dite Megaslurp (faire sa toilette étant sa troisième activité après les deux précédentes)
Elle : fschhhh !
Moi : hin hin hin
/mode


----------



## Neyres (4 Juillet 2020)

Nouvelle venue : Hermione Poney de 14 ans

..


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2020)

Un bel instant pour ces enfants en posture décalée



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2020)

Mauvaise journée !  
Lucky est en grève et je manque d'inspiration ...
En plus, ça fait 2 semaines que je ne vois plus Doudou et que je le cherche partout !  
Un voisin m'a dit qu'il se serait fait choper par une bagnole mais il n'était pas certain que ce soit lui !





Allez Doudou ! Reviens !​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

Mon papa Atlas


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2020)

Gribouille prend des mesures pendant qu'Ulysse sommeille



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2020)

Moi : Bon Lucky c'est fini cette grève ??? Range ta pancarte ! 
Lucky : Non ! C'est une grève illimitée à durée indéterminée ...  
Moi : M'en fiche vais demander à Pistache de te remplacer ! 
Lucky : Arf ! Ce junkie qui passe son temps à sniffer de l'herbe à chats ! Regarde son nez et ses yeux !
Moi : Mwouais ! OK c'est pas gagné !  





Pistache ... Euh ! ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai hésité avec PVPBP parce qu'une partie de cette image fait la présentation de mon portfolio professionnel
> ​


Cette image est belle !


----------



## East_ (6 Juillet 2020)

Aujourd'hui je vous montre toute la petite famille que Odile a eu :






Nous avons (de gauche à droite): Otis (que vous avez vu plus grand), Maeve, Pepper, Moro et Jiji.
Pendant 4 mois ses adorables petite boules de poils on boulversé mon quotidien et surtout l'appart dans le quel j'étais (rip la caution) mais si je devais le revivre ça sera avec autant de plaisir et tendresse que j'ai pu en avoir ❤️


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2020)

P..... Lucky avait raison ... Pistache est encore en plein trip d'herbe à chats ! 






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

Lola et sa copine Mina, disparue. Complicité, du jamais vu, entre, chien et chat !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2020)

Gribouille fait du classement



​


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gribouille fait du classement
> ​


Avec abus de licence artistique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gribouille fait du classement​


 ... Tandis que Lucky continue sa grève !... 
Mollement enroulé dans son pot de fleurs préféré, il trouve encore la force de me faire une patte d'honneur !


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juillet 2020)

@nicomarcos on ne voit rien (trop petit)


----------



## Neyres (8 Juillet 2020)

Il se moque un peu ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

En vacances !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2020)

Pirouette est devenue une chatte haret, je la voyait deux fois par an, mais là pas vue depuis la Toussaint



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2020)

Lucky ... Le retour !




Lucky me dit qu'il connaissait les chiens d'arrêt, mais pas les chattes ! ​


----------



## philou6942 (9 Juillet 2020)

Le chat cannelle qui imite qui??????





le lion de la MGM bien sûr!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

Mince tu lu as fait peur


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juillet 2020)

Pirouette a fait partie de ce programme



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2020)

@philou6942 : fait attention à respecter les règles
C'est :

1 Photo/jour/membre
Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pirouette a fait partie de ce programme
> ​


Donc tu as noté tous les piafs qu'elle a bouffés, histoire de noter sa participation a la chute de la biodiversisté à Oléron ?


----------



## philou6942 (9 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> @philou6942 : fait attention à respecter les règles
> C'est :
> 
> 1 Photo/jour/membre
> Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko.


D'accord j'ai d'abord posté avant de lire les régles: désolé!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc tu as noté tous les piafs qu'elle a bouffés, histoire de noter sa participation a la chute de la biodiversisté ?


J'en ai sauvé un certain nombre qu'elle relâchait dans la maison pour jouer


Romuald a dit:


> à Oléron


Non, dans le MarWest...


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2020)

Éducation...
Pirouette à gauche a apporté une souris à ses petits pour apprendre la chasse. On ne voit que deux chatons dont Gribouille parce que le troisième frère a eu la trouille de la souris, comme quoi ce n'est pas évident et que l'éducation des petits est importante ! 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2020)

Pourquoi dit on : "On n'achète pas un chat dans un sac" ???  






Tidju ! Il a fait exprès de bouger ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

je vous présente Copain, l'andalou du voisin. Il l'a vendu, comme peux plus partir le promener


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Juillet 2020)

Les miens!


----------



## Neyres (11 Juillet 2020)

Pas content  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En plus, ça fait 2 semaines que je ne vois plus Doudou et que je le cherche partout !
> Un voisin m'a dit qu'il se serait fait choper par une bagnole mais il n'était pas certain que ce soit lui !



Après 3 semaines d'absence (non justifiée ) Doudou est enfin revenu ! 
J'avoue que j'ai été super content de le revoir ! 





Il est trop sympa, Doudou


​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

Moi , ça me fatigue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

lors de mes vacances au Cap j'ai testé beaucoup de moyens de transports diffèrent. Je commence avec le boat !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

le petit train


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juillet 2020)

ça lui arrive de bouger au chat de Jura ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ça lui arrive de bouger au chat de Jura ?


C'est pas une vidéo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)

Nelly boit son Bloodi et en profite pour dire à sa Maman :
"photo, photo" On m'exploite et mon droit d'image ?
Odile, je te rejoins, je tire la langue Naa !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2020)

Le chat qui a toujours réussi à échapper à l'objectif de Jura quand il faisait quelque chose d'autre que dormir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je fait un grand sourire à Nelly, première fois qu'elle me laisse 15jours en garde, avec ma vraie Maman. L'éleveuse, à la pension, m'a dit : photo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

Les chiens et les chats sont toujours aussi mignon


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

Je vais croire qu'il ne fait que dormir celui-là


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je vais croire qu'il ne fait que dormir celui-là


Maintenant oui , il est décédé , c'est des photos souvenirs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

Désolé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

La boulette @ecatomb [emoji23]


----------



## peyret (16 Juillet 2020)

@Jura39 ,

....pas posté le décès du chat dans le "Le thread post-mortem [v.2]" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

Je suis toujours Au Cap, là chez Hortense


----------



## patxito (17 Juillet 2020)

Patxi est plus éveillé mais adore le plumard...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2020)

Lucky : pfffff ! Ils ne m'ont pas laissé entrer à la friterie ! 
Moi : Et pourtant, t'avais montré patte blanche !  
Lucky : ça s'arrange vraiment pas avec toi hein ! 

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Lola au Cap tranquille, sage et tout sourire.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Sorry ! the times
Je foirefouille...les ânes sont parties


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*

Je repense à ce chat en regardant ta photo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

On est pas bien là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

au club canin, je respecte l'attente, ordonné par ma maîtresse


----------



## peyret (23 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

Au club canin à mes débuts, j'ai d'ailleurs remporté la médaille, lors de l'obtention du C.S.A.U (Certificat de Sociabilité et d'Aptitude à l'Utilisation) mais j'ai eu quelques frayeurs.
Arrivée dans la salle j'étais folle, courait partout avec mes pots, puis vient à mon tour de passer devant les examinateurs, je me calme. Ma patronne me donna des ordres que j'exécutais, sans broncher.
Puis l'exercice, tant redouté de Nelly, l'attente.
Devant les 4 membres du jury, elle me fis "coucher puis pas bouger", jusque là ça va.
Puis le jury, lui demanda d'aller se cacher, au fond.

Mais, il y avait une marche !
Donc 2 éducateurs canin, lui ont fait office de couverture.
N'étant pas assez caché, un assez grand et imposant inconnu arrive en levant les bras pour la dissimuler.
Depuis 10min que je ne bronche pas mais là, je grogne et m'en approche (à pas de velours).

Fini, j'ai réussi mention EXCELLENT Waouf !


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Voilà je n'en garde qu'une, redimmensionnée en 800*6XX et moins de 300 ko


----------



## TomS74 (24 Juillet 2020)

Le Sphinx


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juillet 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Celle là est plus réussie


Mais le plus important est d'aller lire les consignes : post #1 de ce fil.


----------



## patxito (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

ma médaille !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Où je suis ?




Je joue à cache-cache !!

Nelly a pris la photo, depuis iPhone, on aperçois son pyjama de bagnard (et wé c'est le bagne, ici  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)

Bon ok c'est pas l'heure ! ça apporte de la fraicheur, on va cramer, ici


----------



## East_ (27 Juillet 2020)

Aujourd'hui grande première pour Odile, 

Elle commence à réclamer son territoire sur mon bureau et à l'air d'apprécier ce petit chauffage à chat de poche


----------



## East_ (28 Juillet 2020)

(on notera que la compression de la photo et l'exportation on eu raison de la qualité, ma pauvre Odile est floue :s)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

Bon ben vu que East est passé...
Je me lance, au lieu des 15h45 d'hier (c'est une par 24heures) se sera 14h !! hein ! les ModOs chéris, au repos, c'est l'été on va pas tournicoter, tant que c'est une/jour non ? (aCLR n'est pas là )




@East_  hier 16h36 et ce matin 9h36 (tu aurais pu attendre le goûter)


----------



## East_ (28 Juillet 2020)

OH DAMN, 1000 EXCUSES !!!


J'étais persuadé que les 24 heures étaient passées vu que .... j'avais dormis entre temps :x (je le jure que dans ma tête c'est comme ça que ça a raisonné)

Je suis sincèrement désolé pour cette énorme distraction


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Je crois l'avoir déjà posté...Mais pas sûr !


----------



## val2004 (31 Juillet 2020)

La logique du chat


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

c'est la crise du logement viens à Lavomatic, trop kiffant


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pistache : Pffff ! C'est la crise du logement ici !
> Lucky : T'as qu'à dégager on aura plus de place !
> Pistache : Non ! J'y suis, j'y reste !
> Lucky : Et une double patte retournée dans ta gueule, ça t'intéresse ?
> ​




(Désolé pour le hors-sujet, les modos, mais le post de thebiglebowsky me fait penser à ceci: ) 










​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Mieux qu'une chaise et on peut si installer à plusieurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2020)

@thebiglebowsky 

il est beau sur cette photo en noir et blanc


----------



## East_ (9 Août 2020)

Je crois que ma petite Odile à chaud, mais je ne suis pas sur


----------



## East_ (10 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Je vais t'attraper !
que je t'attrapera, que je t'attrapera


----------



## Sly54 (11 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> que je t'attrapera, que je t'attrapera


C'est un garçon, il fait pipi debout contre l'arbre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est un garçon, il fait pipi debout contre l'arbre


Dans la chanson :
c'est Allo Lola, comme un garçon. 

Moi les garçons, c'est plutôt Gare aux cons... qui perdent leur cédille (perso s'il perdait autre chose)  
(Sup' si c'est trop osé)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Comme le ciel était beau, il m'accompagnait lors de ma balade dominicale. Aujourd'hui, trop âgée pour refaire ses grandes virées avec Nelly, je préfère squatter sous son évier, on est en climatisé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Août 2020)

Tu devrais faire un poste regroupant tes oeuvres littéraires


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Août 2020)




----------



## dfbert (23 Août 2020)

C'est le genre "si tu t'approches, je lâche mon os et on s'explique !"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

Lors de ma ballade dominicale, des bassines d'eau ont été déposé par les chasseurs, pour leurs chiens. Et moi j'y fais n'importe na oik, comme ma patronne


----------



## LS Zaitsev (24 Août 2020)

J'adore ce poussin. C'est quelle espèce ?
Voilà mon chat qui a décidé de passer la nuit comme ça. En vrai, il n'est pas gros du tout...
La prochaine que vous aurez trop mangé, vous saurez quoi faire.


----------



## Neyres (24 Août 2020)

L'espèce est une poule de soie


----------



## LS Zaitsev (24 Août 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> L'espèce est une poule de soie


Merci ! Cela allait de soie pourtant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)

Boudiou ! il a fallu que j'ai 6mois pour allez dehors


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)




----------



## patxito (30 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

Il est superbe ce petit chien blanc


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

comment s'occuper quand "mes vieux branleurs" de parents manquent de sommeil.
Je flemmarde pour eux


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

@*Neyres*

Jackson n'a que 2 mois ??


----------



## patxito (3 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il est superbe ce petit chien blanc



Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

​


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Damned, le chat roux qui roupille s'est réincarné en chien roux réveillé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Septembre 2020)

A cette époque on m'appelez Luna
Aujourd'hui je suis une précieuse, la queue en tire-bouchon - Logique ma patronne en a besoin


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Voilà le tire-bouchon


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

J'ai soif .



​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

Fatigant la vie de chat




​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tant que ce n'est pas le proprio qui devient (une) bête (de cirque).
> 
> Postes-tu ces petites histoires uniquement ici ?
> Tu pourrais aussi en faire un mini livre pour ta famille ou d'autres personnes.
> ...


C'était aussi un peu mon idée sur ce post


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je crois comprendre ce que tu veux dire !!! ...  ...
> J'espère toutefois que @Neyres ne ressemble pas à Jackson !


Tu pense à la coupe de cheveux ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2020)

Désolé si je squatte ce fil avec mes matous, mais la modération à priori sur la terrasse me gonfle grave ! Ici, je me sens libre !  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

tu ne me gaves pas moi, tu occupes mon esprit à la narration !
les animaux c'est la vie, sans eux nous ne sommes rien, un animal donne et ne reprend jamais.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Moi j'ai un chat appelé le Crotale. Il a un œil ophidien et mord comme la foudre. Grave. Il ne donne rien, il prend tout. Je veux dire : il happe. C'est un happeur : un a peur de rien.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Moi j'ai un chat appelé le Crotale. Il a un œil ophidien et mord comme la foudre. Grave. Il ne donne rien, il prend tout. Je veux dire : il happe. C'est un happeur : un a peur de rien.


Une photo, une photo !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Encore la ce squatteur 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2020)

Y en a pas des photos de ce chat en action ?
Parce que jusqu'ici toutes ses photos se ressemblent...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y en a pas des photos de ce chat en action ?
> Parce que jusqu'ici toutes ses photos se ressemblent...


Il squatte , c'est pas le miens , attend que je le chasse , il va y avoir de l'action


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il squatte , c'est pas le miens , attend que je le chasse , il va y avoir de l'action


Il t'a choisi ! Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il t'a choisi ! Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire !


Un coup de pied au C..  ?
Non , je ne veux plus d'animaux pour le moment  .
Étrangement , il est pas la aujourd'hui


----------



## Krist013 (24 Septembre 2020)

le Chat le plus malheureux du monde [emoji23]


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

La suite ici ou ici

Sans oublier les nouvelles consignes


----------

